# Sto per tradirlo ... ho bisogno di aiuto per fermarmi



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutti,
mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
Alla fine ho tradito il mio ex con un ragazzo straniero conosciuto in università, di cui mi sono infatuata in modo un po' pesante e con cui ho avuto una relazione sessuale che mi faceva toccare il cielo con un dito, ma che dal punto di vista emotivo mi calpestava giorno dopo giorno.
Dopo tanto tempo ho preso una decisione per me difficilissima, visto che con il mio ex sembravamo quasi sposati (nel senso che si conoscevano anche le nostre famiglie): l'ho lasciato.
E, decisione ancora più sofferta, ho chiuso anche con il mio amante/aguzzino.
Da allora ho esplorato un mondo per me completamente nuovo: la mia sessualità, scoperta grazie al mio amante, perché con il mio ex fidanzato era sempre stata un disastro, tant'è che credevo di essere frigida e odiavo il sesso, non mi andava mai di farlo e non ci trovavo nulla di speciale, anzi soffrivo sempre nel farlo, perché mi facevo sempre male (il mio ex non sapeva cosa fossero i preliminari) e durava l'attimo di un nulla, per cui non avevo mai provato un orgasmo in vita mia.
Sono uscita con vari ragazzi, ho scoperto di piacere molto, sono diventata molto più sicura di me e finalmente ho preso in considerazione le mille attenzioni e i complimenti che ricevevo dai ragazzi ma che prima, quando ero fidanzata con il mio ex, dovevo rifiutare o far finta di non ricevere.
Ho scoperto che mi piaceva piacere, che facevo di tutto per piacere ed essere ammirata e ricercata.
Ho vissuto un momento della mia vita in cui finalmente ero single, bella, richiesta e non dovevo rendere conto a nessuno di ciò che mi andava di fare; finalmente ero libera, dopo un fidanzamento lungo, insoddisfacente, cominciato quando ancora ero troppo piccola e che non mi aveva permesso di fare alcun tipo di esperienza.

Dopo pochi mesi, ho conosciuto quello che attualmente è il mio fidanzato, I.
Con lui è stata subito passione e dopo poco subito amore; abbiamo trovato un'intimità e una complicità che non credevo esistessero, abbiamo vissuto insieme per un periodo, poi per necessità economiche di nuovo con i genitori, ci vedevamo ma allo stesso tempo avevamo molto tempo per noi, essendo di due paesi diversi.
Poi ci siamo trasferiti a Milano.
Attualmente lui lavora e divide la casa con dei coinquilini e io studio, mi sto specializzando; viviamo separati ma lui desidera ardentemente vivere insieme.
Io sto ponendo dei limiti....e qui inizio a parlarvi di quello che mi frulla per la testa e che nemmeno io sto capendo bene fino in fondo.

Con I. abbiamo avuto nell'ultimo anno, un po' di alti e bassi, dovuti principalmente al fatto che lui è estremamente geloso e che io, qui a Milano, ho iniziato ad avere nuove amicizie con colleghe e colleghi, anzi in particolare un collega.
Il punto però è che, nonostante il collega in questione sia molto carino, a me non interessa se non come un amico con cui mi trovo bene a parlare e con cui spesso studio (anche se in genere siamo sempre insieme ad altre persone); per I. ogni gentilezza nei miei confronti da parte del mio collega è stata una tragedia, insieme al fatto che ha saputo di qualche ragazzo che ci ha provato con me in palestra, anche se io ho sempre tenuto a bada le continue avances che mi sono state fatte da diversi ragazzi della palestra che frequentiamo io e I. (anche se ad orari completamente diversi per via dei miei impegni universitari e del suo lavoro).

Tutto questo ci ha portato a frequenti litigi nell'ultimo anno; in più a tutto questo si è aggiunto il fatto che io ho avuto dei problemi di salute e degli interventi chirurgici per risolvere questi problemi; nonostante tutto, ho studiato e cercato di dare esami, con I. che però litigava con me sempre per mille paranoie dovute alla sua gelosia.
E' stato in questo periodo che in me è scattato qualcosa; ho iniziato a desiderare di essere di nuovo libera, non me la sentivo più di essere fidanzata, di litigare sempre, di dovermi giustificare per ogni cosa.
Inoltre ho iniziato a non desiderare più I. come prima, sia perché dal punto di vista sessuale stava iniziando ad andare male, sia perché lui in questi anni si è molto lasciato andare fisicamente.
Io per non ferirlo ho sempre sorvolato sulla cosa, anche se lo spronavo a rimettersi in forma.
Sembrerò banale, in fondo se c'è l'amore, queste cose non dovrebbero avere importanza, giusto? Eppure non mi sentivo più molto attratta da lui.

Qualche mese fa, nel bel mezzo di questa mia/nostra crisi, ho conosciuto un uomo, S., paradossalmente proprio in palestra, che ha iniziato a corteggiarmi.
Mi è crollato il mondo addosso quando ho capito che non solo le sue avances mi facevano piacere, ma che desideravo rivederlo ogni volta.
Lui è molto più grande di me, è straniero (africano), bello da togliere il fiato; ci siamo baciati varie volte e ogni volta che mi toccava perdevo la testa.
Nel momento in cui mi ha chiesto di scambiarci i contatti e di vederci fuori dalla palestra per fare l'amore, io mi sono tirata indietro; non sono più andata negli orari in cui lo incontravo, poi ho smesso del tutto di andare in palestra per motivi di salute.
Perché l'ho fatto? perché avevo paura di andare con lui...paura che tradendo I. sarebbe cambiato tutto, paura di non poter più fare a meno di tradirlo, schifo per come mi sentivo ogni volta che baciavo S., schifo per come mi stavo comportando, mille sensi di colpa, paura folle di perdere I., che amo tantissimo pur non essendo più attratta da lui come prima.
Nel frattempo con I. sono riuscita a sistemare molte cose che non andavano; lui si sta rimettendo in forma, adesso i nostri rapporti sessuali sono tornati belli e soddisfacenti come prima, abbiamo chiarito molti problemi riguardanti la sua gelosia eccessiva, ha conosciuto i miei colleghi e il famoso collega di cui era tanto geloso, non mi ha più creato problemi.

Adesso che con I. va meglio, io mi sento sempre come se mancasse qualcosa.
Se penso al mio futuro, so che è I. l'uomo della mia vita, quello con cui vorrei dei figli e condividere la mia vita.
Il problema è che adesso, in questo momento, tutti, compreso I., si aspettano da me che queste cose si comincino a realizzare.
E io sono nel panico, perché a 27 anni so che dovrei cominciare a pensare al nostro futuro insieme in modo serio...e invece sono triste perchè in questo momento vorrei essere molto più giovane, libera e divertirmi facendo quello che mi va.
Mi sento come se avessi una scadenza, come se tra pochissimo dovrò crescere davvero, diventare compagna/moglie e poi madre...e io non voglio.
Non lo voglio adesso...l'idea di rendere la nostra relazione più seria e ufficiale mi terrorizza, così come l'idea di poter avere dei figli fra un po' di anni.
Mi sento frustrata, vorrei poter godermi la vita come ho fatto per un breve periodo prima di conoscere I. ma allo stesso tempo non posso lasciarlo e dirgli "Ehi ci lasciamo per ora ma sappi che per me sei l'unico, per cui aspettami e fra qualche anno tornerò da te"!!!

E in questa situazione i miei ormoni remano contro... sto iniziando a sentirmi attratta da altri ragazzi e sta tornando in me quella voglia di piacere a tutti i costi; il problema è che ci riesco e che molti ragazzi mi vengono dietro e mi fanno complimenti e avances.
Ho letto che spesso la necessità di tradire nasce da una mancanza da parte del compagno; nel mio caso invece non è assolutamente così.
I. mi riempie di attenzioni, mi dice sempre che sono bellissima, il sesso con lui è tornato ad essere bellissimo, lui è dolce, comprensivo, eccezionale.
Eppure io non mi sento più attratta da lui come prima e desidero sessualmente altri uomini; mi sto sentendo sporca e marcia, mi odio e non riesco a smettere di pensare a far sesso con i ragazzi che mi attirano, anche se sono perfetti sconosciuti.

E per darmi il colpo di grazia, in palestra ho incontrato di nuovo quest'uomo, S.
Ho deciso di prendermi di coraggio e di parlargli, dato che volevo mettere punto a quello che c'era stato e chiarire perché mi ero tirata indietro.
Tutto questo è successo ieri; lui mi fissava ma non mi parlava, anzi sembrava infastidito dal momento che la scorsa settimana mi ha vista in palestra con I. (una delle poche volte che siamo riusciti ad andare insieme) e io ho deciso che dovevo andare da lui e chiarire...sentivo questo bisogno di avvicinarmi a lui, di vederlo...la ragione ufficiale era per chiudere del tutto e rimanere magari in buoni rapporti, ma c'era una parte di me che lo desiderava ancora.
Lui mi ha presa in contropiede... ha iniziato a parlarmi dicendo delle cose che mi hanno fatta imbarazzare e anche eccitare, ha iniziato a toccarmi, a baciarmi.
Io mi sono arresa a lui, non sono riuscita a dire o fare niente di quello che mi ero proposta...mi ha chiesto quando sarei tornata e che voleva che gli lasciassi un contatto ... mi ha detto che mi vuole e ci siamo detti di vederci al di fuori dalla palestra.
Dopodiché il torpore ha lasciato dentro di me il vuoto.
Ho pianto tantissimo, non capisco cosa c'è che non va in me. Io non voglio fare questo a I., non voglio fare l'amore con un altro, mi sento la peggiore persona del mondo, quando I. mi è accanto penso di non meritarlo...anzi, so di non meritarlo.
Non sto riuscendo a pensare, a dormire. Devo assolutamente troncare con S. prima di fare sesso con lui, ma so che quando ce l'ho vicino non capisco nulla e gli permetto di farmi quel che vuole.
So che già baci e altro sono un tradimento, ma nella mia mente idiota penso che forse se mi fermo prima di quel passo e chiudo tutto posso ancora essere degna di star vicina al mio ragazzo, provare a dimenticare questa storia, reprimere la mia voglia di libertà sessuale, e far si che pian piano tutto torni come prima.

Io con S. infondo non ho nemmeno un gran dialogo, non so nulla di lui. Però mi attira tantissimo, e non so nemmeno il perché; desidero intimamente fare sesso con lui ma non vorrei mai avere una storia con lui, non sento di conoscerlo per niente.
Io ho già tradito in passato, ma la situazione era diversa...io non amavo e anzi non sopportavo più il mio ex, che mi aveva tradita.
Il tradimento che ho subito mi aveva ferita tantissimo e non l'ho mai accettato.
oggi invece sul tradimento ho cambiato totalmente idea, non giudico più chi lo fa, anzi... eppure in questo caso, mi odio profondamente per quello che faccio e provo...penso di me stessa delle cose orribili, ce l' ho a morte con me...come se ci fossero due parti diverse di me stessa che sono diverse, in guerra fra loro...e io mi sento dilaniata tra di esse e non riesco a scegliere chi essere.
Ho il brutto presentimento che quella parte di me che è tanto libertina e "diversamente fedele" non andrà mai via...e mi fa paura.

Mi dispiace per questo mio primo post così lungo e tedioso....io non ho mai parlato a nessuno di tutto questo...sto troppo male, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti ... ho bisogno di capire come fare per reprimere la parte di me che tanto odio, per chiudere definitivamente con S. e non desiderarlo più...non posso nemmeno cambiare palestra, come dovrei spiegarlo poi a I.?


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...


Una domanda a tutti i traditori del pianeta: ma proprio non ce la fate a tenere a bada gli ormoni e lasciare il vostro partner prima di tradirlo? Lo dico sinceramente, è proprio così difficile?


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Una domanda a tutti i traditori del pianeta: ma proprio non ce la fate a tenere a bada gli ormoni e lasciare il vostro partner prima di tradirlo? Lo dico sinceramente, è proprio così difficile?



Sono serissima; questa situazione mi sta facendo stare troppo male. C'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi sinceramente, dandomi un consiglio concreto? Non ho bisogno di risposte come quelle di eagle, perché già mi sto giudicando da sola e non ho dubbi sul fatto di essere in gravissimo torto.
Non ho mai confidato niente a nessuno, mai scritto in un forum, mai nulla di nulla.
Oggi mi sono decisa perché spero davvero in qualcuno che parlando con me possa aiutarmi.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Una domanda a tutti i traditori del pianeta: ma proprio non ce la fate a tenere a bada gli ormoni e lasciare il vostro partner prima di tradirlo? Lo dico sinceramente, è proprio così difficile?


Diventa difficile quando *non *ci sono le motivazioni per tenerli a bada.
Diventa difficile quando ci sono le motivazioni per *non *tenerli a bada.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Sono serissima; questa situazione mi sta facendo stare troppo male. C'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi sinceramente, dandomi un consiglio concreto? Non ho bisogno di risposte come quelle di eagle, perché già mi sto giudicando da sola e non ho dubbi sul fatto di essere in gravissimo torto.
> Non ho mai confidato niente a nessuno, mai scritto in un forum, mai nulla di nulla.
> Oggi mi sono decisa perché spero davvero in qualcuno che parlando con me possa aiutarmi.


Io un consiglio te lo sto dando: lascia il tuo fidanzato


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Sono serissima; questa situazione mi sta facendo stare troppo male. C'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi sinceramente, dandomi un consiglio concreto? Non ho bisogno di risposte come quelle di eagle, perché già mi sto giudicando da sola e non ho dubbi sul fatto di essere in gravissimo torto.
> Non ho mai confidato niente a nessuno, mai scritto in un forum, mai nulla di nulla.
> Oggi mi sono decisa perché spero davvero in qualcuno che parlando con me possa aiutarmi.


S non c'entra nulla.
Se non ci fosse stato lui avresti trovato qualcun altro.
Il punto è che quando parli della futura evoluzione del tuo rapporto con I dici chiaramente che non vuoi che 
avvenga e l'eventuale tradimento è una via di fuga.
Ti sei già risposta, non vuoi una storia seria, non ti sto giudicando, lo scrivi tu stessa.
Forse I è veramente la persona con cui vuoi passare il resto della tua vita ma non sei pronta a impegnarti.

PS: mi permetto di farti un appunto, di anni ne hai 27, non 17, senza polemica, quando pensi che potresti 
essere pronta a crescere?


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Una domanda a tutti i traditori del pianeta: ma proprio non ce la fate a tenere a bada gli ormoni e lasciare il vostro partner prima di tradirlo? Lo dico sinceramente, è proprio così difficile?


......... le cose nn le devi fare per forza, probabilmente I nn è quello che ti fa battere il cuore in qs momento... ci sono varie forme di tradimento delle quali quella mentale è la più pericolosa... lascia perdere l africano che in questo momento ti incasina la mente, ma nn lasciare perdere assolutamente la tua voglia di libertà... 27 anni sono un età nella quale specialmente in una situazione come la tua bisogna ancora imparare tantissime cose. Innanzi tutto troverai mille tentazioni e queste nn le puoi reprimere.. probabilmente i complimenti ti fanno effetto perchè alla base con il tuo I è finita o meglio lo vorresti come compagno ma nn come amante... poi sappi una cosa l'uomo e la donna nn sono animali monogami e la monogamia va studiata a tavolino.....


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Cara eagle, gia dal nome che ti sei data si denota una certa voglia di esplorare......... le cose nn le devi fare per forza, probabilmente I nn è quello che ti fa battere il cuore in qs momento... ci sono varie forme di tradimento delle quali quella mentale è la più pericolosa... lascia perdere l africano che in questo momento ti incasina la mente, ma nn lasciare perdere assolutamente la tua voglia di libertà... 27 anni sono un età nella quale specialmente in una situazione come la tua bisogna anora imparare tantissime cose. Innanzi tutto troverai mille tentazioni e queste nn le puoi reprimere.. probabilmente i complimenti ti fanno effetto perchè alla base con il tuo I è finita o meglio lo vorresti come compagno ma nn come amante... poi sappi una cosa l'uomo e la donna nn sono animali monogami e la monogamia va studiata a tavolino.....



.... hai impapocchiato tutto :rotfl:

"eagle" è un marito (tradito)
Il thread è di "ravenna"

PS: poi mi spiegherete sta cosa che, qualunque sia l'età di chi scrive non è mai grande abbastanza per prendersi le sue responsabilità.
      ha 27 anni, già da 9 la legge le consente di circolare in auto o di acquistare un'arma, quindi di assumersi la responsabilità di 
      strumenti che potenzialmente possono uccidere.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> .... hai impapocchiato tutto :rotfl:
> 
> "eagle" è un marito (tradito)
> Il thread è di "ravenna"


ahaha me ne sono accorto dopo....... ahahahahah sono un casinaro di professione.....


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> S non c'entra nulla.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui avresti trovato qualcun altro.
> Il punto è che quando parli della futura evoluzione del tuo rapporto con I dici chiaramente che non vuoi che
> avvenga e l'eventuale tradimento è una via di fuga.
> ...




Ecco, è proprio la tua domanda il problema: ora che ho 27 anni non mi sento pronta a crescere, nel senso di diventare moglie e madre, non da altri punti di vista.
Fino a pochi anni fa invece non vedevo l'ora che queste cose accadessero. Sto capendo che ho sbagliato quando avevo l'età giusta per divertirmi, a fare le cose troppo sul serio; e adesso, che invece è il momento di fare le cose sul serio, non me la sento più.
Lasciare I. per me è inconcepibile, lo amo tantissimo.
Probabilmente come dici tu, il tradimento inconsciamente lo vedo come una via di fuga. Ma la via di fuga non è da I., ma dal dare una svolta importante e, per ora per me, pesante al nostro rapporto.

Io non voglio lasciare I. 
Io voglio chiudere con S. e voglio riuscire a reprimere il mio istinto di voler scappare dalla mia relazione con I. Come devo fare?
Inoltre vorrei non sentirmi così triste all'idea di vedermi fra qualche anno sposata e/o convivente e magari con dei figli; perché sono queste le cose più belle che si possano desiderare! Come faccio a desiderarle anche io, come tutte le altre normali donne del pianeta?


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino, finalmente sei uscito dal cesso. ce ne è voluto di tempo, ma alla fine ce l'hai fatta, tutta.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passerino, finalmente sei uscito dal cesso. ce ne è voluto di tempo, ma alla fine ce l'hai fatta, tutta.


colpa tua....... ahahahaahh ciao lui..... che ne pensi di sta ragazza? secondo me ha una gran voglia di fare casini ma nn ha le basi....


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ecco, è proprio la tua domanda il problema: ora che ho 27 anni non mi sento pronta a crescere, nel senso di diventare moglie e madre, non da altri punti di vista.
> Fino a pochi anni fa invece non vedevo l'ora che queste cose accadessero. Sto capendo che ho sbagliato quando avevo l'età giusta per divertirmi, a fare le cose troppo sul serio; e adesso, che invece è il momento di fare le cose sul serio, non me la sento più.
> Lasciare I. per me è inconcepibile, lo amo tantissimo.
> Probabilmente come dici tu, il tradimento inconsciamente lo vedo come una via di fuga. Ma la via di fuga non è da I., ma dal dare una svolta importante e, per ora per me, pesante al nostro rapporto.
> ...


Freeeeeeenaaaaaa!!!

questo dove sta scritto??? chi l'ha detto che una vita così è buona e giusta per tutti???
io e mia moglie non abbiamo figli, per scelta, semplicemente non ci piacciono,
ci siamo sposati solo per comodità legale e comunque solo in comune e sai una cosa... stiamo benissimo


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

nessuno ti costringe, di intraprendere ora quella via ... divenire madre e moglie ... 
parla con I. ... digli, che vorresti scoprire con lui ancora tante cose prima ... 

credo, che sia più che altro un problema di aspettative ... 
se le tue si sono cambiate ... parlane ... un progetto, si può rimandare ...
perché bisogna essere in due a volerlo ...

sienne


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Freeeeeeenaaaaaa!!!
> 
> questo dove sta scritto??? chi l'ha detto che una vita così è buona e giusta per tutti???
> io e mia moglie non abbiamo figli, per scelta, semplicemente non ci piacciono,
> ci siamo sposati solo per comodità legale e comunque solo in comune e sai una cosa... stiamo benissimo


ravenna mi sembri un po impostata dalla famiglia se posso essere sincero.... guarda che di vita una ne hai.....


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> *S non c'entra nulla.
> Se non ci fosse stato lui avresti trovato qualcun altro.
> Il punto è che quando parli della futura evoluzione del tuo rapporto con I dici chiaramente che non vuoi che
> avvenga e l'eventuale tradimento è una via di fuga.
> ...



Quoto tutto il neretto. 

Ma dissento sul P.S.. Se Ravenna non è pronta, non è pronta. Punto. Mi pare che si senta già abbastanza in colpa perchè non è allineata con quello che lei stessa pensava di desiderare, e che invece si sta rivelando più un bisogno indotto (dai costumi, dal modello culturale corrente, ecc.). 

Non c'è mica la data di scadenza alla voglia di libertà, cara. 
La cosa migliore che puoi fare è parlarne apertamente con I. Potresti anche scoprire che nemmeno lui è pronto, chi può dirlo?  
Ovviamente c'è anche il rischio che invece la prenda molto male: in quel caso valuterai il da farsi.
Ogni scelta ha un costo, e nessun cammino intrapreso è scevro di conseguenze indesiderate. Potresti perderlo, ad esempio.

Onestamente, però, non ti suggerirei mai di iniziare un percorso per la vita con qualcuno se questo ti obbligasse a non essere rispettosa dei tuoi bisogni più profondi. Che non sono andare a letto con S. stando con I., eh (a scanso di equivoci) 

Non hai voglia di essere disonesta, menzognera e ipocrita, altrimenti non avresti tutti questi sensi di colpa.
Non sforzarti di diventarlo per ossequiare un'immagine di te, stabile e in coppia, che ti interessa mantenere solo fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quoto tutto il neretto.
> 
> Ma dissento sul P.S.. Se Ravenna non è pronta, non è pronta. Punto. Mi pare che si senta già abbastanza in colpa perchè non è allineata con quello che lei stessa pensava di desiderare, e che invece si sta rivelando più un bisogno indotto (dai costumi, dal modello culturale corrente, ecc.).
> 
> ...


Il ps non era riferito al caso specifico, sfogo personale, scusate


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Lui è molto più grande di me, è straniero (africano), bello da togliere il fiato; ci siamo baciati varie volte e ogni volta che mi toccava perdevo la testa.


Quando Daniele leggerà queste righe, saranno cazzi amari. Sei ancora in tempo a modificarle.



Ravenna ha detto:


> Io con S. infondo non ho nemmeno un gran dialogo, non so nulla di lui. Però mi attira tantissimo, e non so nemmeno il perché; desidero intimamente fare sesso con lui ma non vorrei mai avere una storia con lui, non sento di conoscerlo per niente.


Lasciati libera. Vivi. Goditi S. Nella tua vita verrà anche il tempo della fedeltà e in quel momento sarà una scelta che non ti peserà affatto e non la vivrai come una rinuncia. 

Come hai detto che si chiama la palestra?


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna, cambiamo tutto.
Svuotiamo il tavolo e lasciamo solo te.
Niente S, parenti, amici, familiari, aspettative, progetti, sogni, lavoro.... NIENTE! solo tu.
Puoi plasmare la realtà come più ti piace.

Che vita vorresti?


----------



## Hellseven (22 Maggio 2013)

In bocca al lupo new entry. Ci siamo passati in molti. Spero che le amiche e gli amici del forum che cercano di dissuaderti riescano nel loro proposito meritevole. Però, per quel poco che conta la mia modesta esperienza, sei paragonabile ad un tossico che ha già acquistato la roba, l'ha sciolta, l'ha tirata nella siringa, s'è stretto il laccio emostatico al braccio e si chiede "mi faccio o non mi faccio". Arrivato ad una fase così avanzata, mi spiace dirlo, penso proprio che quella roba te la sparerai in vena. Spero solo che non ci resti o che non ci prendi troppo gusto. Non volermene per la crudezza delle parole.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Io ho provato tempo fa a parlarne con I.
Gli ho detto che non mi sento pronta a convivere e ad avere figli (ne parliamo perché lui vorrebbe fare questo passo).
Sembrava avesse capito, anche se non ne era per nulla contento.
Dopo qualche settimana invece mi ha chiesto di sposarlo e abbiamo litigato perché io gli ho detto di no e perché mi sono arrabbiata per una proposta che non avrebbe dovuto farmi soprattutto dopo che gli avevo spiegato come mi sentivo.
Io mi sono sentita con le spalle al muro e sinceramente penso che dopo avergli detto che volevo andarci piano non sia stato un bel colpo fare una proposta di matrimonio.

Adesso la situazione è in stallo; lui ha voluto sapere se il mio è un no momentaneo.
Per me lo è, nel senso che io non voglio sposarmi adesso.
Però capita che mi chieda quando penso di sentirmi pronta...e io non so che rispondere...non lo so nemmeno io, come faccio a dirlo a lui.
E poi che dovrei dire? una data? un'età precisa?


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> colpa tua....... ahahahaahh ciao lui..... che ne pensi di sta ragazza? secondo me ha una gran voglia di fare casini ma nn ha le basi....


secondo me ha apprezzato il sesso che gli manacava da sempre e adesso vuole rifarsi. Chiamala fessa.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Io ho provato tempo fa a parlarne con I.
> Gli ho detto che non mi sento pronta a convivere e ad avere figli (ne parliamo perché lui vorrebbe fare questo passo).
> Sembrava avesse capito, anche se non ne era per nulla contento.
> Dopo qualche settimana invece mi ha chiesto di sposarlo e abbiamo litigato perché io gli ho detto di no e perché mi sono arrabbiata per una proposta che non avrebbe dovuto farmi soprattutto dopo che gli avevo spiegato come mi sentivo.
> ...


Ravenna questo I ti rompe.... ogni quanto te lo chiede quando ti senti pronta?.... mi sembra assillante.... attenzione alle persone così.... mi sembri un po confusa... dall'educazione familiare e dagli eventi..... nn ti tarpare le ali.... cerca di trovare chi ti apprezzi davvero invece di fossilizzarti con l'amore del liceo (nel tuo caso università) guarda che da ora in poi ti succederanno talmente tante cose che manco ti immagini....


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me ha apprezzato il sesso che gli manacava da sempre e adesso vuole rifarsi. Chiamala fessa.


ha un gran casino in testa e le farfalle nello stomaco... miscela esplosiva di nulla


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino io al tuo posto la porterei in quei localini simpatici che tu frequenti tanto, li potrebbe trovare nuove emozioni e appagarsi.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ravenna, cambiamo tutto.
> Svuotiamo il tavolo e lasciamo solo te.
> Niente S, parenti, amici, familiari, aspettative, progetti, sogni, lavoro.... NIENTE! solo tu.
> Puoi plasmare la realtà come più ti piace.
> ...



Ho sempre voluto una vita con tre cose: una famiglia da amare e che mi amasse e un lavoro!
Ultimamente invece l'unica cosa che vorrei è essere una ragazza single, senza preoccupazioni per nessuno fuorché me stessa, libera di studiare il fine settimana se ho molto da studiare senza dovermi sentire in colpa perché "devo" uscire con il mio fidanzato, libera di uscire con gli amici senza dover quasi "chiedere il permesso, libera di dedicarmi giorno per giorno alle cose che mi va di fare o che devo fare senza dover rendere conto a un 'altro.
Vorrei poter accettare gli inviti dei miei amici a partecipare a viaggi o escursioni e che invece devo rifiutare a meno che non coinvolga anche il mio fidanzato.
Vorrei vivere questo periodo con tranquillità e senza troppi pensieri, senza prendermi troppo sul serio e soprattutto senza pensare di dovermi "sbrigare" perché devo subito organizzare la mia futura vita di coppia.
O semplicemente vorrei che I. non avesse troppe aspettative da me e che anche lui si godesse di più la sua età (siamo coetanei), pensando a viaggiare, divertirci, essere spensierati...non costringendomi a raccontargli per filo e per segno la mia giornata, ogni giorno, per filo e per segno.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passerino io al tuo posto la porterei in quei localini simpatici che tu frequenti tanto, li potrebbe trovare nuove emozioni e appagarsi.


oh se ci vuol venire........ magari trova la sua dimensione.... comunque il locale gay ha il suo perchè... fanno delle manifestazioni molto positive... poi devi un po stare attento ma quando hai messo in chiaro.. hai messo in chiaro


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto una vita con tre cose: una famiglia da amare e che mi amasse e un lavoro!
> Ultimamente invece l'unica cosa che vorrei è essere una ragazza single, senza preoccupazioni per nessuno fuorché me stessa, libera di studiare il fine settimana se ho molto da studiare senza dovermi sentire in colpa perché "devo" uscire con il mio fidanzato, libera di uscire con gli amici senza dover quasi "chiedere il permesso, libera di dedicarmi giorno per giorno alle cose che mi va di fare o che devo fare senza dover rendere conto a un 'altro.
> Vorrei poter accettare gli inviti dei miei amici a partecipare a viaggi o escursioni e che invece devo rifiutare a meno che non coinvolga anche il mio fidanzato.
> Vorrei vivere questo periodo con tranquillità e senza troppi pensieri, senza prendermi troppo sul serio e soprattutto senza pensare di dovermi "sbrigare" perché devo subito organizzare la mia futura vita di coppia.
> O semplicemente vorrei che I. non avesse troppe aspettative da me e che anche lui si godesse di più la sua età (siamo coetanei), pensando a viaggiare, divertirci, essere spensierati...non costringendomi a raccontargli per filo e per segno la mia giornata, ogni giorno, per filo e per segno.


Ravenna, è ovvio che tu sei libera di fare quello che ti pare. Però, a qualsiasi età, se si è fidanzati credo che sia giusto dire al proprio partner che si vuole altro e si deve avere il coraggio di prendere delle scelte, magari anche dolorose.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me ha apprezzato il sesso che gli manacava da sempre e adesso vuole rifarsi. Chiamala fessa.



A me il sesso è mancato nella mia prima relazione, durata troppo, iniziata troppo presto e con una persona del tutto sbagliata.
Ora non mi manca e non voglio rifarmi di nulla; come ho già detto da questo punto di vista va bene con il mio ragazzo.
Per questo non capisco il motivo di questa mia confusione e perché mi sento attratta anche da altre persone, in particolare S.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Davvero non capisco.
Cioè, capisco ma rimango sbalordita lo stesso.
Non sbalordita, perchè capita spessissimo ma cmq...

Insomma.
Sai perfettamente quello che vuoi.
Sai che con I. non ci stai più bene. Ti da fastidio. Ti rompe. Hai voglia, una voglia pazza di essere libera.
Non siete sposati, non convivete, non avete figli.

Sei GIOVANE.

Lasciare una persona è difficile. Ma è esattamente quello che vuoi, quello che tutta te stessa ti sta urlando.
E fallo, no?


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> passerino io al tuo posto la porterei in quei localini simpatici che tu frequenti tanto, li potrebbe trovare nuove emozioni e appagarsi.


Lui ti ringrazio per questi tuoi interventi illuminanti


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto una vita con tre cose: una famiglia da amare e che mi amasse e un lavoro!
> Ultimamente invece l'unica cosa che vorrei è essere una ragazza single, senza preoccupazioni per nessuno fuorché me stessa, libera di studiare il fine settimana se ho molto da studiare senza dovermi sentire in colpa perché "devo" uscire con il mio fidanzato, libera di uscire con gli amici senza dover quasi "chiedere il permesso, libera di dedicarmi giorno per giorno alle cose che mi va di fare o che devo fare senza dover rendere conto a un 'altro.
> Vorrei poter accettare gli inviti dei miei amici a partecipare a viaggi o escursioni e che invece devo rifiutare a meno che non coinvolga anche il mio fidanzato.
> Vorrei vivere questo periodo con tranquillità e senza troppi pensieri, senza prendermi troppo sul serio e soprattutto senza pensare di dovermi "sbrigare" perché devo subito organizzare la mia futura vita di coppia.
> O semplicemente vorrei che I. non avesse troppe aspettative da me e che anche lui si godesse di più la sua età (siamo coetanei), pensando a viaggiare, divertirci, essere spensierati...non costringendomi a raccontargli per filo e per segno la mia giornata, ogni giorno, per filo e per segno.


Prendi I, digli tutto questo, se è una visione del futuro che gli piace avete risolto, se no chiudete, non perché 
sei attratta da S ma perché i vostri progetti di vita sono incompatibili.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

ciao Ravenna,

ma lasciare il tuo fidanzato e stare un po' per i fatti tuoi no? 
sii onesta con te stessa e con la persona che si fida di te. tu lo hai già tradito, siete giovani, rendetevi liberi di fare la vostra vita.

ps. minchia il dono della sintesi manca proprio a tutti:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Il ps non era riferito al caso specifico, sfogo personale, scusate


Mi sa che anche il mio era un po' uno sfogo personale, scusa anche tu


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Ravenna,
> 
> ma lasciare il tuo fidanzato e stare un po' per i fatti tuoi no?
> sii onesta con te stessa e con la persona che si fida di te. tu lo hai già tradito, siete giovani, rendetevi liberi di fare la vostra vita.
> ...



no.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> no.


per fortuna :mrgreen:
sennò mi devo prendere le ferie per leggere il forum :mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Lui ti ringrazio per questi tuoi interventi illuminanti


dai ravenna.... lui intendeva i locali gay... ne abbiamo parlato in un altra conversazione ma, tu nn potevi saperlo...... però io nn stavo scherzando ti stai ficcando in un cul de sac attenta sei supergiovane....


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Prendi I, digli tutto questo, se è una visione del futuro che gli piace avete risolto, se no chiudete, non perché
> sei attratta da S ma perché i vostri progetti di vita sono incompatibili.



Abbiamo parlato spesso...
Lui ci rimane male, ma dice che prova a venirmi incontro...poi però vuole delle certezze.
E mi chiede dei quando a cui non so rispondere.

E comunque per chi mi ha scritto che lui mi rompe e mi da fastidio...questo non è affatto vero!
Quando lui mi chiede queste cose io non mi sento infastidita, mi sento semplicemente in colpa perché non riesco a dargli delle certezze.
Lui non mi da fastidio, lo amo molto e lo capisco. Ha le sue ragioni.
Sono io quella sbagliata.
Quello che sto cercando di fare e per cui ho chiesto aiuto qui è un modo per reprimere quello che mi sta scoppiando dentro, non un modo per lasciare I.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> dai ravenna.... lui intendeva i locali gay... ne abbiamo parlato in un altra conversazione ma, tu nn potevi saperlo...... però io nn stavo scherzando ti stai ficcando in un cul de sac attenta sei supergiovane....



Cosa intendi dire?
Che sto sbagliando a voler restare con I?
Io credo che se riuscissi a reprimere quello che sta succedendo e a mettere un punto, con I le cose tornerebbero come prima!
Forse anche la mia voglia di libertà si affievolirebbe, magari è scaturita dai nostri problemi e se tutto tornasse come prima risolverei anche quella, no?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire?
> Che sto sbagliando a voler restare con I?
> Io credo che se riuscissi a reprimere quello che sta succedendo e a mettere un punto, con I le cose tornerebbero come prima!
> Forse anche la mia voglia di libertà si affievolirebbe, magari è scaturita dai nostri problemi e se tutto tornasse come prima risolverei anche quella, no?


no, tu hai bisogno di stare un po' da sola e rimettere in ordine i tuoi pensieri.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi dire?
> Che sto sbagliando a voler restare con I?
> Io credo che se riuscissi a reprimere quello che sta succedendo e a mettere un punto, con I le cose tornerebbero come prima!
> Forse anche la mia voglia di libertà si affievolirebbe, magari è scaturita dai nostri problemi e se tutto tornasse come prima risolverei anche quella, no?


stai scherzando spero...... posso essere schietto e sincero da buon toscano? mi devi dire si o no senno nn lo dico


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> stai scherzando spero...... posso essere schietto e sincero da buon toscano? mi devi dire si o no senno nn lo dico


Lo dico io: "TROMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Sì, capisco che ci tieni a lui.
Ma sì, stai sbagliando a voler restare con lui.

Perchè NON SEI TU AD ESSERE SBAGLIATA.
Nè lui.

Sei cambiata. E su questo non puoi tornare indietro a meno di farti fare il lavaggio del cervello.

Credimi. Esperienza vissuta. Quelle insoddisfazioni che senti, NON TORNANO INDIETRO. Crescono sempre di più.


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Cara Ravenna, ti rispondo in maniera molto esaustiva: "Sei vecchia...per fare quello che vorresti!". Ti diranno che gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, in verità trovo patetiche le 26 enni o 27 enni in preda agli ormoni di una 15 enne, non ti trovi patetica anche tu? penso di si!
Non puoi avere tutto dalla vita, vuoi amare o vuoi trombare? Deciditi, 27 anni è una buona età per sapere se vuoi essere troia o donna, dicidi e non fare del male agli altri, se no non solo troia sarai.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, capisco che ci tieni a lui.
> Ma sì, stai sbagliando a voler restare con lui.
> 
> Perchè NON SEI TU AD ESSERE SBAGLIATA.
> ...


:up:


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato spesso...
> Lui ci rimane male, ma dice che prova a venirmi incontro...poi però vuole delle certezze.
> E mi chiede dei quando a cui non so rispondere.
> 
> ...


Non sei sbagliata, hai maturato una tua visione della vita di coppia che è diversa dalla sua ma altrettanto
legittima.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Ravenna, ti rispondo in maniera molto esaustiva: "Sei vecchia...per fare quello che vorresti!". Ti diranno che gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, in verità trovo patetiche le 26 enni o 27 enni in preda agli ormoni di una 15 enne, non ti trovi patetica anche tu? penso di si!
> Non puoi avere tutto dalla vita, vuoi amare o vuoi trombare? Deciditi, 27 anni è una buona età per sapere se vuoi essere troia o donna, dicidi e non fare del male agli altri, se no non solo troia sarai.



Ma vaffanculo (Daniele).


----------



## emme76 (22 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo new entry. Ci siamo passati in molti. Spero che le amiche e gli amici del forum che cercano di dissuaderti riescano nel loro proposito meritevole. Però, per quel poco che conta la mia modesta esperienza, sei paragonabile ad un tossico che ha già acquistato la roba, l'ha sciolta, l'ha tirata nella siringa, s'è stretto il laccio emostatico al braccio e si chiede "mi faccio o non mi faccio". Arrivato ad una fase così avanzata, mi spiace dirlo, penso proprio che quella roba te la sparerai in vena. Spero solo che non ci resti o che non ci prendi troppo gusto. Non volermene per la crudezza delle parole.



sai che a volte ci si riesce a tirarsi indietro? A me è successo....


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sai che a volte ci si riesce a tirarsi indietro? A me è successo....


Ti andrebbe di raccontarmi? magari tramite mp.
Grazie mille.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Ravenna*



Ravenna ha detto:


> Sono serissima; questa situazione mi sta facendo stare troppo male. C'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi sinceramente, dandomi un consiglio concreto? Non ho bisogno di risposte come quelle di eagle, perché già mi sto giudicando da sola e non ho dubbi sul fatto di essere in gravissimo torto.
> Non ho mai confidato niente a nessuno, mai scritto in un forum, mai nulla di nulla.
> Oggi mi sono decisa perché spero davvero in qualcuno che parlando con me possa aiutarmi.


Cara ragazza,credo dovresti essere sincera in primis con te stessa.Se la tua natura è star da sola non coinvolgere altri,da single ,sei libera di provare tutti i trapani del mondo,di tutte le misure di tutti i colori,puoi collezionare orgasmi a go go,puoi gratificare i tuoi languori anali,faresti bene a chiudere ogni rapporto serio ed ad aprire le gambe al mondo magari la tua natura è  scamosciare membri a nastro.:up:


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Ravenna, ti rispondo in maniera molto esaustiva: "Sei vecchia...per fare quello che vorresti!". Ti diranno che gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, in verità trovo patetiche le 26 enni o 27 enni in preda agli ormoni di una 15 enne, non ti trovi patetica anche tu? penso di si!
> Non puoi avere tutto dalla vita, vuoi amare o vuoi trombare? Deciditi, 27 anni è una buona età per sapere se vuoi essere troia o donna, dicidi e non fare del male agli altri, se no non solo troia sarai.



Mi dispiace per te, per quello che di brutto hai subito nella vita.
Tuttavia ci sono persone che per molto peggio non si riducono a comportarsi da omuncoli.
Io sono ancora in tempo come dici tu per decidere che donna voglio essere; purtroppo tu non sembri essere in tempo per essere e agire come un Uomo. Mi dispiace sinceramente per te.


----------



## emme76 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ti andrebbe di raccontarmi? magari tramite mp.
> Grazie mille.



Ho già raccontato la mia breve storia. Io convivente, lui sposato con prole. Ci siamo conosciuti online, piaciuti moltissimo, fatto sex on the phone, deciso di incontrarci...sì...no....sì ...no.... è giusto....non è giusto....alla fine ha prevalso il buon senso o altro non so...e lui ha deciso di no. E col senno di poi ti dico che forse è stato meglio.

Baci.
M.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Ho già raccontato la mia breve storia. Io convivente, lui sposato con prole. Ci siamo conosciuti online, piaciuti moltissimo, fatto sex on the phone, deciso di incontrarci...sì...no....sì ...no.... è giusto....non è giusto....alla fine ha prevalso il buon senso o altro non so...e lui ha deciso di no. E col senno di poi ti dico che forse è stato meglio.
> 
> Baci.
> M.


Ah. E vabbè, e quindi la tua dose di passione online l'hai avuta, perchè l'invidia? Cioè, se alla fine scrivi che forse è stato meglio che lui si sia tirato indietro e poi invece ti manca la passione forse non è proprio così.


----------



## Cla87 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...


ciao ravenna. pian piano, col passare del tempo, ti sei progressivamente disinnamorata del tuo I. fino a renderti conto di non provare più quel sentimento profondo che provavi molto tempo fa. L'aspetto fisico e la sua gelosia sono, a mio modesto parere, soltanto scuse che utilizzi perchè non riesci ad ammettere a te stessa di non amarlo più. c'è una bella differenza fra AMARE una persona e provare affetto. il sentimento che ti lega ad I. è un profondo affetto (quasi fraterno) che pone le sue basi su tutti i momenti di felicità e tristezza che avete condiviso in tanti, tanti mesi di fidanzamento. non riesci a vedere un futuro senza lui perchè lui ha fatto parte della tua vita, nel bene e nel male. non riesco a distaccarti da lui perchè lui per te rappresenta un'ancora di salvezza, un porto, un approdo, una roccia. Ma questo non è AMORE!

Non c'è nulla di male nel desiderare un'altra persona. renditi conto che ormai la storia fra te ed I. è FINITA! ormai tu già ti consideri SINGLE. apprezzi le attenzioni e le avances che gli uomini intorna a te ti dedicano, hai bisogno di libertà, vuoi fare nuove esperienze, senti il bisogno di fare esperienze sessuali con altri uomoni! NON C'è NULLA DI MALE, SEI GIOVANE ED è GIUSTO COSì, ma cara ravenna, renditi conto che è giusto anche che il tuo I. faccia le sue esperienze. è giusto che il tuo I. si rifaccia una nuova vita SENZA TE. è giusto che le vostre strade si separino! è giusto che tu tronchi questa relazione. LASCIA IL TUO I. lui non merita tutto questo... sii responsabile e matura! non aver paura delle conseguenze. fallo!


----------



## emme76 (22 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. E vabbè, e quindi la tua dose di passione online l'hai avuta, perchè l'invidia? Cioè, se alla fine scrivi che forse è stato meglio che lui si sia tirato indietro e poi invece ti manca la passione forse non è proprio così.


Ma la passione on line che passione è????
E' stato meglio perché poi me ne sarei pentita e avrei sofferto e i sensi di colpa e bla bla bla

Come spiegavo nel mio topic, la passione mi manca ma l'amore che ho per il mio compagno mi porta a rinunciarci, quindi meglio che sia andata così.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sai che a volte ci si riesce a tirarsi indietro? A me è successo....


:up::applauso::updue:
A me no. C'ho provato ma non ce l'ho fatto. Hai tutta la mia stima ed il mio rispetto


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Ravenna ha detto:


> Caro utente "Mega Galattico"
> a parte l'ovvio problema di "dimensioni" legato al tuo piccolo organo che emerge dal tuo stesso nick...che problemi hai?
> Ma è mai possibile che anche in un forum che sembra tanto serio debbano esserci coglioni che nella vita reale tutti evitano accuratamente ma che sul web si impongono con i loro commenti misogeni e demenziali?
> Nemmeno aggiungo altro va, che tanto sembri così coglione che sicuramente nella tua vita l'hai preso tu innumerevoli volte il trapano e continui a prenderlo sempre lì perché sei un idiota.


In effetti  non ho problemi, e quelli che avevo li ho risolti non coinvolgendo ignare patner nelle mie goliardiche scorribande.Misogeno?non credo,demenziale si,sono volutamente demenziale,d'altronde potrei essere serio davanti ad un imbecille di 27 anni come te,che si comporta da 15enne in calore?Se poi giocare con i sentimenti altrui e finire in spaccata su svariate fave ti gratifica cavoli tuoi,cosa vorresti?commenti entusiastici?ti si commenta per quel che sei,per quel che vali,sei solo una confusa o che finge di esserlo perchè non accetta di esser appassionata di melanzane.Nulla di più,o no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Ma la passione on line che passione è????
> E' stato meglio perché poi me ne sarei pentita e avrei sofferto e i sensi di colpa e bla bla bla
> 
> Come spiegavo nel mio topic, la passione mi manca ma l'amore che ho per il mio compagno mi porta a rinunciarci, quindi meglio che sia andata così.



Aspetta.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Caro utente "Mega Galattico"
> a parte l'ovvio problema di "dimensioni" legato al tuo piccolo organo che emerge dal tuo stesso nick...che problemi hai?
> Ma è mai possibile che anche in un forum che sembra tanto serio debbano esserci coglioni che nella vita reale tutti evitano accuratamente ma che sul web si impongono con i loro commenti misogeni e demenziali?
> Nemmeno aggiungo altro va, che tanto sembri così coglione che sicuramente nella tua vita l'hai preso tu innumerevoli volte il trapano e continui a prenderlo sempre lì perché sei un idiota.



auahahaaahhaahhaaahahahahahh.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...


Ciao Ravenna benvenuta, tu non ami I , lo hai sicuramente amato ma ora non è più così, gli sei molto affezionata, gli vuoi bene, molto bene ma non lo ami, fai l'amore con lui e ti piace perché sai chi è, lo conosci benissimo  e'  per te un porto sicuro, l'unica cosa che ti manca è il coraggio di lasciarlo  e iniziare un percorso sola... Almeno per un po' ti consiglio di stare sola ne S ne a o B o c ... ... Prova ad affrontare  con I seriamente, i tuoi dubbi, fai parlare il cuore vedrai che capirà  ...   P.s hai scritto che lui non ti infastidisce quando ti chiede di sposarlo ma stimola in te sensi di colpa ( legittimi) ecco direi che un matrimonio basato sul senso di colpa non è per nulla la strada migliore da intraprendere


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> auahahaaahhaahhaaahahahahahh.


Questa ha trovato proprio l'utente giusto.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa ha trovato proprio l'utente giusto.....!:rotfl:



Sto semplicemente sganasciando dalle risate, caro.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Sto semplicemente sganasciando dalle risate, caro.


E già,come gli brucia il sedere a sentirsi dire la verità..Eppure non dovrebbe bruciargli ne ha viste di peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già,come gli brucia il sedere a sentirsi dire la verità..Eppure non dovrebbe bruciargli ne ha viste di peggio.



Ti ho dedicato un 3D, tutto per vossia.

Io quelle frasi non le scorderò mai più..... sto ancora a ridere....


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Ti ho dedicato un 3D, tutto per vossia.
> 
> Io quelle frasi non le scorderò mai più..... sto ancora a ridere....


Peccato che il mio nick è oscuro per il motivo inverso.é talmente enorme che fa ombra....!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che il mio nick è oscuro per il motivo inverso.*é talmente enorme che fa ombra*....!


stupido :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che il mio nick è oscuro per il motivo inverso.é talmente enorme che fa ombra....!



:coglione: ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> stupido :rotfl:


Non ti sei accorta di nulla?


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti sei accorta di nulla?


dell'avatar?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> dell'avatar?


No,del fatto che per entrare in macchina devo far manovra....!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,del fatto che per entrare in macchina devo far manovra....!



si, certo, ma lo sai che non è che vado a raccontare in giro le tue cose.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Ok...credevo che questo fosse un forum serio.
Ho parlato di una situazione che sto vivendo e che per me è molto difficile, non ne avevo mai parlato prima.
E forse avevo fatto bene.
Spero comunque di trovare chi possa aiutarmi a capire come chiudere questa situazione assurda che si è creata con S.
Io non voglio lasciare il mio ragazzo, lo amo molto e cercherò di fare di tutto per sistemare le cose.

ah, simpatico modo di fare quello di insultare e sparare a zero, per poi aprire un'altra discussione dove continuare!
Non capisco perché vi diate tanto affanno per insozzare i post degli altri.
Ma che volete dimostrare? Ma non avete altro da fare che cazzeggiare su questo forum? 
Dando un'occhiata alle discussioni iniziate da oscuro non ho più dubbi


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ok...credevo che questo fosse un forum serio.
> Ho parlato di una situazione che sto vivendo e che per me è molto difficile, non ne avevo mai parlato prima.
> E forse avevo fatto bene.
> Spero comunque di trovare chi possa aiutarmi a capire come chiudere questa situazione assurda che si è creata con S.
> ...



Deciditi, perchè ti sei lamentata del Thread aperto in priveè.

Quindi che facciamo? insozziamo questo 3D o l'altro? magari tutti e due....


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ok...credevo che questo fosse un forum serio.
> Ho parlato di una situazione che sto vivendo e che per me è molto difficile, non ne avevo mai parlato prima.
> E forse avevo fatto bene.
> Spero comunque di trovare chi possa aiutarmi a capire come chiudere questa situazione assurda che si è creata con S.
> ...



Ciao patacca....non ascoltare questi invorniti mai goduti..a quell'eta'li'fai benissimo...te lo dice uno che ha tantissimi anni in piu' di te e  che queste cose le vive....fregatene e tira dritto per la tua strada!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ok...credevo che questo fosse un forum serio.
> Ho parlato di una situazione che sto vivendo e che per me è molto difficile, non ne avevo mai parlato prima.
> E forse avevo fatto bene.
> Spero comunque di trovare chi possa aiutarmi a capire come chiudere questa situazione assurda che si è creata con S.
> ...


Si legge chiaramente che è una situazione difficile per te e sicuramente non hai molta esperienza di uomini, quindi ben venga il confronto.
Come hai potuto notare ognuno ti risponde per il suo sentire.
Non ti incazzare, o anche si, ma poi passa oltre.
Sei qui perchè vuoi trovare una soluzione o almeno provarci per la tua situazione.

Io ti dico che amo moltissimo il mio uomo, senza se e senza ma.
Ma ogni tanto ho bisogno di altro.
E me lo prendo.
Mi fa bene.
Mi permette di essere più paziente. E di amare sempre di più il mio compagno.
Non so quale sia la soluzione giusta per te ora.
Perchè magari fra qualche anno non sarà giusta, ma credo tu debba vivere.
Vivi.
Fino ad ora non l'hai fatto.
E a 27 anni sei ancora in tempo.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si legge chiaramente che è una situazione difficile per te e sicuramente non hai molta esperienza di uomini, quindi ben venga il confronto.
> Come hai potuto notare ognuno ti risponde per il suo sentire.
> Non ti incazzare, o anche si, ma poi passa oltre.
> Sei qui perchè vuoi trovare una soluzione o almeno provarci per la tua situazione.
> ...


Quando vuoi sai essere un magnifico esemplare di Essere Umano :smile::up:


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Deciditi, perchè ti sei lamentata del Thread aperto in priveè.
> 
> Quindi che facciamo? insozziamo questo 3D o l'altro? magari tutti e due....



Ma che vuoi?
fate quello che volete che tanto a quanto sto vedendo ne avete già insozzate di discussioni. 
Ma poi chi ti ha interpellato? Vi siete inseriti nella mia discussione per insultarmi, avete aperto un 3d per sparlare, non avete un cazzo da fare...soddisfatto? o avete ancora bisogno di insultare? stai bene con te stesso così? lo stesso vale  per oscuro e altri. Fate. Rimane il fatto che siete vigliacchi, polemici e penosi.
Comunque fate pure, c'è bisogno che chiedi a me? non credo...


----------



## emme76 (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao patacca....non ascoltare questi invorniti mai goduti..a quell'eta'li'fai benissimo...te lo dice uno che ha tantissimi anni in piu' di te e  che queste cose le vive....fregatene e tira dritto per la tua strada!!



lothar57 chissà perché immaginavo la tua risposta


----------



## Hellseven (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao patacca....non ascoltare questi invorniti mai goduti..a quell'eta'li'fai benissimo...te lo dice uno che ha tantissimi anni in piu' di te e  che queste cose le vive....fregatene e tira dritto per la tua strada!!


Hai presente il libro Pinocchio? Questo signore qui è una perfetta sintesi tra il Gatto e la Volpe .... A buon intenditrice .... :rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi?
> fate quello che volete che tanto a quanto sto vedendo ne avete già insozzate di discussioni.
> Ma poi chi ti ha interpellato? Vi siete inseriti nella mia discussione per insultarmi, avete aperto un 3d per sparlare, non avete un cazzo da fare...soddisfatto? o avete ancora bisogno di insultare? stai bene con te stesso così? lo stesso vale  per oscuro e altri. Fate. Rimane il fatto che siete vigliacchi, polemici e penosi.
> Comunque fate pure, c'è bisogno che chiedi a me? non credo...



Ravenna, prenditi un po' di tempo e non fare le cose affrettate....rifletti bene.
Se tu ami I evita l'altro per un po'. Non lo cercare, non frequentare i luoghi che frequenta lui....a volte lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore.....e da qualche altra cosa......
Io ti ho raccontato la mia esperienza, ma col tempo anche il desiderio fisico si affievolisce, secondo me, la lontananza può aiutare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi?
> fate quello che volete che tanto a quanto sto vedendo ne avete già insozzate di discussioni.
> Ma poi chi ti ha interpellato? Vi siete inseriti nella mia discussione per insultarmi, avete aperto un 3d per sparlare, non avete un cazzo da fare...soddisfatto? o avete ancora bisogno di insultare? stai bene con te stesso così? lo stesso vale  per oscuro e altri. Fate. Rimane il fatto che siete vigliacchi, polemici e penosi.
> Comunque fate pure, c'è bisogno che chiedi a me? non credo...



Pardon Madame.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



Ravenna ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi?
> fate quello che volete che tanto a quanto sto vedendo ne avete già insozzate di discussioni.
> Ma poi chi ti ha interpellato? Vi siete inseriti nella mia discussione per insultarmi, avete aperto un 3d per sparlare, non avete un cazzo da fare...soddisfatto? o avete ancora bisogno di insultare? stai bene con te stesso così? lo stesso vale per oscuro e altri. Fate. Rimane il fatto che siete vigliacchi, polemici e penosi.
> Comunque fate pure, c'è bisogno che chiedi a me? non credo...


Gli unici insulti sono stati i tuoi imbecille.Ti ho solo scritto in maniera colorita di lasciar perdere i sentimenti e dedicarti ad altro punto!Se poi a 27 anni ragioni come un di 15 chiediti come mai.Non coinvolgere altri nelle tue cazzate di vita.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Ecco*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cara ragazza,credo dovresti essere sincera in primis con te stessa.Se la tua natura è star da sola non coinvolgere altri,da single ,sei libera di provare tutti i trapani del mondo,di tutte le misure di tutti i colori,puoi collezionare orgasmi a go go,puoi gratificare i tuoi languori anali,faresti bene a chiudere ogni rapporto serio ed ad aprire le gambe al mondo magari la tua natura è scamosciare membri a nastro.:up:


Dove vedi parolacce?dove sono chiari insulti?ma piantala!Mi son beccato del coglione e fai la vittima?sei supponente e saccente e ti ho provocato apposta.Hai fatto la figura che meriti.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Hai presente il libro Pinocchio? Questo signore qui è una perfetta sintesi tra il Gatto e la Volpe .... A buon intenditrice .... :rotfl:


ciao Hell.....sara'come dici tu,ma ho scritto la verita'....


----------



## Hellseven (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Hell.....sara'come dici tu,ma ho scritto la verita'....


In effetti concordo, nel mio post l'ho descritta come un potenziale tossico dinanzi alla dose. Ma un minimo di libero arbitrio gliel'avevo concesso .... Tu invece non le dai scampo: sarà "_sciammeria_" sicura


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto una vita con tre cose: una famiglia da amare e che mi amasse e un lavoro!
> *Ultimamente invece l'unica cosa che vorrei è essere una ragazza single, senza preoccupazioni per nessuno fuorché me stessa, libera di studiare il fine settimana se ho molto da studiare senza dovermi sentire in colpa perché "devo" uscire con il mio fidanzato, libera di uscire con gli amici senza dover quasi "chiedere il permesso, libera di dedicarmi giorno per giorno alle cose che mi va di fare o che devo fare senza dover rendere conto a un 'altro.
> Vorrei poter accettare gli inviti dei miei amici a partecipare a viaggi o escursioni e che invece devo rifiutare a meno che non coinvolga anche il mio fidanzato.
> Vorrei vivere questo periodo con tranquillità e senza troppi pensieri, senza prendermi troppo sul serio e soprattutto senza pensare di dovermi "sbrigare" perché devo subito organizzare la mia futura vita di coppia.
> O semplicemente vorrei che I. non avesse troppe aspettative da me e che anche lui si godesse di più la sua età (siamo coetanei), pensando a viaggiare, divertirci, essere spensierati...non costringendomi a raccontargli per filo e per segno la mia giornata, ogni giorno, per filo e per segno*.





Tebe ha detto:


> Si legge chiaramente che è una situazione difficile per te e sicuramente non hai molta esperienza di uomini, quindi ben venga il confronto.
> Come hai potuto notare ognuno ti risponde per il suo sentire.
> Non ti incazzare, o anche si, ma poi passa oltre.
> Sei qui perchè vuoi trovare una soluzione o almeno provarci per la tua situazione.
> ...


Non mi sembra che il problema di aver voglia di _vivere_ di Ravenna si risolva nell'avere avventure extra.
A me pare più che la sua vita con I. nel complesso le stia stretta.
E invece che allentare la presa su di lei, lui stringa il cappio (probabilmente si sente insicuro, ma sta cercando certezze nel modo meno adatto).
Se non risolve la questione alla radice, e si costringe ad aderire alle sue aspettative, probabilmente scoppierà... 

E allora le dico: valuta tu se sia il caso di farlo ora o sarebbe meglio una volta sposati e con prole.

Pensa ad un modo per rassicurarlo che non preveda che ti snaturi... Parla con lui di questo. E non una volta. Dieci. Cento. Finchè non capisce che un legame non è una prigione, e non deve diventarlo.


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove vedi parolacce?dove sono chiari insulti?ma piantala!Mi son beccato del coglione e fai la vittima?sei supponente e saccente e ti ho provocato apposta.Hai fatto la figura che meriti.



la figura che meriti la fai tu..continuamente, in ogni post.
Sei un provocatore e ogni tuo post è pieno di insulti! Tutto quello che mi hai scritto è un insulto, anche se non lo hai riassunto in un'unica parola.
Ma stattene insieme alla tua patetica "solitudine affettiva" e libera questa discussione dalla tua inutile presenza!


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> la figura che meriti la fai tu..continuamente, in ogni post.
> Sei un provocatore e ogni tuo post è pieno di insulti! Tutto quello che mi hai scritto è un insulto, anche se non lo hai riassunto in un'unica parola.
> Ma stattene insieme alla tua patetica "solitudine affettiva" e libera questa discussione dalla tua inutile presenza!


Ravè, lascia perdere Oscuro, dai... 
E' un po' sopra le righe, ma fa parte del suo personaggio: solo che ci vuole un po' per capirlo e apprezzarlo (le sue metafore però sono fantastiche, prova a pensarle non riferite a te ).


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Sono serissima; questa situazione mi sta facendo stare troppo male. C'è qualcuno che possa rispondermi sinceramente, dandomi un consiglio concreto? Non ho bisogno di risposte come quelle di eagle, perché già mi sto giudicando da sola e non ho dubbi sul fatto di essere in gravissimo torto.
> Non ho mai confidato niente a nessuno, mai scritto in un forum, mai nulla di nulla.
> Oggi mi sono decisa perché spero davvero in qualcuno che parlando con me possa aiutarmi.


situazione chiara.    vorresti poter essere di nuovo libera,anche perchè mi pare di intuire che 6 piuttosto giovane (diciamo under 28?) e ha voglia/bisogno di fare tutta una serie di esperienze che una convivenza con un uomo geloso ti inibirebbe.

ti senti in colpa perchè sai che mollando il tuo fidanzato passeresti da stronza.

l'unico aiuto che il forum può darti è quello di farti trovare la forza di dire la verità al tuo lui e di trarne le conseguenze.

in sintesi,se gli vuoi bene,lascialo.   tanto o col tizio della palestra o con un collega o chissà chi,prima o poi lo tradiresti.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti sei accorta di nulla?


questo è grave ...  ah oscu' ma ti "battezzi" da solo???:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,del fatto che per entrare in macchina devo far manovra....!


hai il sedere enorme???


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> Ravenna, prenditi un po' di tempo e non fare le cose affrettate....rifletti bene.
> Se tu ami I evita l'altro per un po'. Non lo cercare, non frequentare i luoghi che frequenta lui....a volte lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore.....e da qualche altra cosa......
> Io ti ho raccontato la mia esperienza, ma col tempo anche il desiderio fisico si affievolisce, secondo me, la lontananza può aiutare.


mah...il mio dubbio è che il suo problema non sia tanto una persona in particolare,quanto se stessa.

è lei che è in evidente disagio perchè combattuta tra il sentimento per I ed il desiderio di libertà che le ruggisce dentro.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...il mio dubbio è che il suo problema non sia tanto una persona in particolare,quanto se stessa.
> 
> è lei che è in evidente disagio perchè combattuta tra il sentimento per I ed il desiderio di libertà che le ruggisce dentro.


se le ruggisce il sentimento per I è scemato...se no non le ruggirebbe nulla ... :smile: io fossi in lei un pòda sola a riflettere ci starei ... :smile: ma siccome per me vale il  libero arbitrio, troverà la risposta da sola :smile:


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *se le ruggisce il sentimento per I è scemato...*se no non le ruggirebbe nulla ... :smile: io fossi in lei un pòda sola a riflettere ci starei ... :smile: ma siccome per me vale il libero arbitrio, troverà la risposta da sola :smile:


Sul grassetto: io non ne sarei tanto sicura.
Direi più che altro che non dimostra molto entusiasmo per il modo claustrofobico che I. ha di impostare il loro rapporto di coppia.
E non le do nemmeno torto.

Però se vuole tenerselo e non dare di matto deve fargli capire che lo ama, che non vuole andarsene, ma che vorrebbe anche avere un compagno di vita intrepido invece che un controllore.


EDIT
Non escluderei nemmeno che preferisca prendere su di sè la 'colpa' di essere sbagliata, con i suoi desideri extra eversivi, piuttosto che ammettere che lui la soffoca...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: io non ne sarei tanto sicura.
> Direi più che altro che non dimostra molto entusiasmo per il modo claustrofobico che I. ha di impostare il loro rapporto di coppia.
> E non le do nemmeno torto.
> 
> Però se vuole tenerselo e non dare di matto deve fargli capire che lo ama, che non vuole andarsene, ma che vorrebbe anche avere un compagno di vita intrepido invece che un controllore.


sono sempre scettico sulla possibilità che chi nasce quadrato possa diventare tondo.....


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono sempre scettico sulla possibilità che chi nasce quadrato possa diventare tondo.....


Io pure. Ma loro stanno facendo persino fatica ad ammettere con tranquillità che di che forma sono... quand'è che un triangolo si staglia con prepotenza all'orizzonte :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io pure. Ma loro stanno facendo persino fatica ad ammettere con tranquillità che di che forma sono... quand'è che un triangolo si staglia con prepotenza all'orizzonte :carneval:


il punto è che il triangolo pare essere assai scaleno.


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che il triangolo pare essere assai scaleno.


Già.
Ma la nostra nuova utente lo ha capito, e per fortuna finora ha abbozzato. O quasi. Diciamo che almeno si sta ponendo il problema, ecco. E' già qualcosa!


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ok...credevo che questo fosse un forum serio.
> Ho parlato di una situazione che sto vivendo e che per me è molto difficile, non ne avevo mai parlato prima.
> E forse avevo fatto bene.
> Spero comunque di trovare chi possa aiutarmi a capire come chiudere questa situazione assurda che si è creata con S.
> ...


cara ravenna.. è per quello che nn mi hai mai risposto? nn credo di essere stato offensivo ne di cattivo gusto ti ho solo dato il mio modo di vedere le cose, se poi pensi di essere sicura dei tui sentimenti perchè ti sei iscritta qua cercando conferme? nn sono solito prendere le posizioni e nn credere che tra me e te ci corrano tanti anni.... alla tua età avevo le idee ben chiare, poi con il tempo nemmeno tanto ed un po di acqua passata sotto il ponte, tante certezze che avevo si sono affievolite.... quando ho cominciato la mia storia nn avevo i dubbi che hai tu adesso.... figuriamoci quali saranno poi tra 7 o 8 anni.... il lavoro lo stress nuove conoscenze... danno mille opportunità ma anche mille dubbi.... vedi te quello che vuoi fare... e poi se nn ti va di prenderti qualche presa di giro beh allora vai sul sito di comunione e liberazione.... li ti daranno la risposta che le tue orecchie vogliono sentire.....


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il problema di aver voglia di _vivere_ di Ravenna si risolva nell'avere avventure extra.
> A me pare più che la sua vita con I. nel complesso le stia stretta.
> E invece che allentare la presa su di lei, lui stringa il cappio (probabilmente si sente insicuro, ma sta cercando certezze nel modo meno adatto).
> Se non risolve la questione alla radice, e si costringe ad aderire alle sue aspettative, probabilmente scoppierà...
> ...




Ci sto provando...a farglielo capire. E voglio continuare a provare, come dici tu. Spero di riuscirci, in fondo un miglioramento come ho detto c'è stato. Io ci credo nella nostra storia, una volta eravamo molto più complici e ci divertivamo molto insieme; sarò immatura, ma non vedo niente di male nel volere vivere ancora un po' di spensieratezza. A mio modo di vedere non ci rincorre nessuno. Lui invece è cambiato totalmente da questo punto di vista.
Quando ci siamo conosciuti non ne voleva sapere di impegnarsi seriamente prima dei 40 anni, figuriamoci! Per me era un po' estremo, ma mi piaceva questo suo modo di vedere le cose.
Adesso sta diventando estremo nel senso opposto; prima ero io a rincorrerlo...ora è il contrario, ma non è voluto!


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma la nostra nuova utente lo ha capito, e per fortuna finora ha abbozzato. O quasi. Diciamo che almeno si sta ponendo il problema, ecco. E' già qualcosa!


ok,ma negare se stessi non è possibile all'infinito.

finchè non ammetterà la sua natura con se stessa,non vivrà serenamente nessuna relazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: io non ne sarei tanto sicura.
> Direi più che altro che non dimostra molto entusiasmo per il modo claustrofobico che I. ha di impostare il loro rapporto di coppia.
> E non le do nemmeno torto.
> 
> ...


Mmmmhhh forse non so e' che si sente attratta da S e poi le piace farsi corteggiare dagli altri  insomma un po' affollata sta situazione inoltre ha l'ormone sparato a mille e 27 anni è in tempo per viversi egregiamente  tutta la vita ma anche per rovinarsela ... Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ci sto provando...a farglielo capire. E voglio continuare a provare, come dici tu. Spero di riuscirci, in fondo un miglioramento come ho detto c'è stato. Io ci credo nella nostra storia, una volta eravamo molto più complici e ci divertivamo molto insieme; sarò immatura, ma non vedo niente di male nel volere vivere ancora un po' di spensieratezza. A mio modo di vedere non ci rincorre nessuno. Lui invece è cambiato totalmente da questo punto di vista.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti non ne voleva sapere di impegnarsi seriamente prima dei 40 anni, figuriamoci! Per me era un po' estremo, ma mi piaceva questo suo modo di vedere le cose.
> Adesso sta diventando estremo nel senso opposto; prima ero io a rincorrerlo...ora è il contrario, ma non è voluto!


Lui quanti anni hai? Scusa se l'hai già scritto, non lo ricordo...
Hai l'impressione che questa sua 'svolta' verso il concretizzare abbia coinciso con qualche avvenimento particolare? Mi chiedo cosa gli abbia fatto scattare questa molla, se prima aveva una visione delle cose così diversa...


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

*passerino*



passerino ha detto:


> cara ravenna.. è per quello che nn mi hai mai risposto? nn credo di essere stato offensivo ne di cattivo gusto ti ho solo dato il mio modo di vedere le cose, se poi pensi di essere sicura dei tui sentimenti perchè ti sei iscritta qua cercando conferme? nn sono solito prendere le posizioni e nn credere che tra me e te ci corrano tanti anni.... alla tua età avevo le idee ben chiare, poi con il tempo nemmeno tanto ed un po di acqua passata sotto il ponte, tante certezze che avevo si sono affievolite.... quando ho cominciato la mia storia nn avevo i dubbi che hai tu adesso.... figuriamoci quali saranno poi tra 7 o 8 anni.... il lavoro lo stress nuove conoscenze... danno mille opportunità ma anche mille dubbi.... vedi te quello che vuoi fare... e poi se nn ti va di prenderti qualche presa di giro beh allora vai sul sito di comunione e liberazione.... li ti daranno la risposta che le tue orecchie vogliono sentire.....



io non mi riferivo a te.
Non mi sento offesa da nulla di ciò che hai scritto.
Si io sono sicura di amare I.
Ciò che non so come fare è uscire dalla situazione in cui mi sto cacciando con S. e soprattutto di uscirne con le mie forze, non scappando di nuovo come l'ultima volta.
é questa forza che sto cercando...e sto cercando di sistemare il mio rapporto con I in modo da non sentire più il bisogno di scappare, di cercare altre attenzioni.
Ho paura, perché mi sono accorta che chiaramente questa forza non sono riuscita ad averla, per questo la situazione mi sta sfuggendo di mano.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> io non mi riferivo a te.
> Non mi sento offesa da nulla di ciò che hai scritto.
> Si io sono sicura di amare I.
> Ciò che non so come fare è uscire dalla situazione in cui mi sto cacciando con S. e soprattutto di uscirne con le mie forze, non scappando di nuovo come l'ultima volta.
> ...


Pensavo l'avessi con me... ) senti stella... vivi tranquilla la storia ma nn ti far ficcare nel famoso cul de sac che ti dicevo prima..... il matrimonio ed i figli sono passi certi che lasciano il segno... a quanto ho capito sei un po incasinata di testa e nn solo... le farfalle nello stomaco sono sempre sintomo di qualcosa... comunque se è nordafricano lascia stareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ancora di più nn hai idea di cosa ti possono combinare... ma poi scusa ma se mi dici che ami questo I se proprio devi nn cercare uno che va nella palestra che frequenta anche lui.... pensa solo al suo ego maschile come possa gonfiare a vedere I... pensaci stella pensaci.... P.S. sul forum CL nn ci andare che ti fai due sfere giganti P.S. spero tu domani sia ancora qua... anche io quando mi sono iscritto ero un po titubante ma ti assicuro che è tt gente carina e ne senti di tt i colori.... poi sentire diverse campane aiuta sempre... anche se sono stonate... quantomeno ti danno un altra visione delle cose


----------



## Ravenna (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lui quanti anni hai? Scusa se l'hai già scritto, non lo ricordo...
> Hai l'impressione che questa sua 'svolta' verso il concretizzare abbia coinciso con qualche avvenimento particolare? Mi chiedo cosa gli abbia fatto scattare questa molla, se prima aveva una visione delle cose così diversa...


Lui ha la mia stessa età...sai ci ho pensato spesso pure io.
Lui è arrivato a Milano un anno prima di me, io avevo ancora due materie e la tesi...e in quest'anno non ci siamo mai visti se non una volta.
Io stavo in Sicilia...e lui qui.
Ci sentivamo spesso, ma a volte lui spariva letteralmente....capitava che non si faceva sentire e io non sapevo più nulla, poi magari mi raccontava che era uscito, era ad una festa, ecc.
Mi ricordo che dopo tre anni che stavamo insieme, poco dopo il suo trasferimento a Milano, gli ho proposto di regalarci degli anelli (si lo so, una stupidaggine da ragazzina), così da rendere le cose più serie fra noi due... lui non ne ha voluto sapere.
Spesso si arrabbiava perché lo chiamavo più di una volta al giorno...diciamo che poi io ho smesso di cercarlo come prima e quando sono arrivata io qui a Milano, è stato lui a propormi gli anelli,per il nostro quarto anniversario...io non ho voluto. Non so, ma non ero più sicura di voler fare questa cosa...era come se non ci credessi più e ho iniziato a vederla come una stupidaggine.
Poi nell'arco di questo mio anno trascorso qui ho fatto molte amicizie e ho iniziato a voler dedicarmi a queste amicizie oltre che a lui...e più accadeva questo, più lui è diventato geloso e possessivo, abbiamo litigato spesso, ha visto presunti tradimenti quando non ce n'è mai stata ombra, mi ha assillata, abbiamo avuto problemi anche nel nostro rapporto fisico.
Lì è cominciata la situazione di cui ho parlato. 
solo nell'ultimo mese dopo innumerevoli discussioni, sembra davvero che la situazione stia migliorando....finalmente lui sembra essersi calmato. Io invece sto vivendo un inferno.
E la cosa brutta è che questo inferno non si è ancora placato, nonostante l'inizio di miglioramento tra me e I.


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa età...sai ci ho pensato spesso pure io.
> Lui è arrivato a Milano un anno prima di me, io avevo ancora due materie e la tesi...e in quest'anno non ci siamo mai visti se non una volta.
> Io stavo in Sicilia...e lui qui.
> Ci sentivamo spesso, ma a volte lui spariva letteralmente....capitava che non si faceva sentire e io non sapevo più nulla, poi magari mi raccontava che era uscito, era ad una festa, ecc.
> ...


mmmm....mmmm....

maaaa....... su di lui non ha mai avuto nessun dubbio?


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa età...sai ci ho pensato spesso pure io.
> Lui è arrivato a Milano un anno prima di me, io avevo ancora due materie e la tesi...e in quest'anno non ci siamo mai visti se non una volta.
> Io stavo in Sicilia...e lui qui.
> Ci sentivamo spesso, ma a volte lui spariva letteralmente....capitava che non si faceva sentire e io non sapevo più nulla, poi magari mi raccontava che era uscito, era ad una festa, ecc.
> ...



Eh, questi particolari cambiano un po' il quadro!
Sembra che fintantochè lui poteva godere della sua libertà nella grande città e tu eri al paesello in Sicilia tutto filasse liscio: lui era perfettamente nel suo ruolo di maschio avventuroso e potente e tu in quello della femmina seria e fedele, sempre disponibile per lui.
L'impatto della metropoli ha scombinato la sua visione dell'asimmetria del vostro rapporto e dei vostri rispettivi ruoli sociali. E anche la tua, direi  Tu non torneresti indietro, lui sì! Forse ti vorrebbe nuovamente casta e adorante!
Credo che ci potrebbe essere anche un certo peso culturale sulle vostre sintonie private... 

Tranquillizzati, e stai a vedere cosa succede.
Siete entrambi in una fase di trasformazione, a cavallo tra vecchi e nuovi modelli e identità. E' difficile trovare un equilibrio in due se entrambi hanno perso il proprio! Lavorate su voi stessi e sul rapporto, e sui vostri obiettivi autentici. Forse tu si senti in un inferno perchè non sei tanto convinta che I. sia sincero, nel suo venirti incontro? Temi che stia adottando una strategia per trattenerti?

Evita S. e altri 'terzi', intanto che fai chiarezza dentro di te e nel tuo rapporto con lui: ti risparmierai sensi di colpa e ulteriori apporti di dati in un momento in cui la confusione che regna è già abbastanza. Però magari cerca di capire perchè l'idea di avere rapporti con lui ti alletti così tanto: cosa ti aspetteresti di ricavare dall'esperienza? Ecco, prova a darti qualche risposta di questo tipo.

Noi siamo qui, comunque


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2013)

Ho letto solo il post iniziale e non gli altri interventi, quindi se dirò qualcosa di già detto.....pazienza 

La tua storia mi ricorda molto quella di una coppia di amici miei, l'unica differenza con la tua situazione è che il Lui di questa coppia è un pò più grandicello di Lei.

Stavano nella stessa identica situazione in cui sei tu adesso. Lei sentiva che doveva percorrere un diverso tipo di sentiero (ancora); con questo, parole sue, non intendeva dire che sentiva attrazioni sessuali verso altri (lei sosteneva che era veramente innamorata di lui). Semplicemente sentiva che "aveva cose da fare, gente da vedere, mani da stringere, cose da dire" e che se non lo avesse fatto, lo avrebbe rimpianto. Disse che, sempre parole sue, lanciò la classica monetina, e se fosse uscita testa lo avrebbe lasciato, e, visto che la moneta aveva due teste, uscì proprio testa 

Passarono cinque anni, in cui lei percorse il suo sentiero, girò un pò il mondo, fece cose, vide gente, strinse mani, disse cose. Dopo questi cinque anni, si ritrovano, e qui, sempre parole sue: "Mi disse veramente culo". Lui ancora innamorato di lei, e lei di lui. Ho tenuto a battesimo il loro primo figlio


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ecco, è proprio la tua domanda il problema: ora che ho 27 anni non mi sento pronta a crescere, nel senso di diventare moglie e madre, non da altri punti di vista.
> Fino a pochi anni fa invece non vedevo l'ora che queste cose accadessero. Sto capendo che ho sbagliato quando avevo l'età giusta per divertirmi, a fare le cose troppo sul serio; e adesso, che invece è il momento di fare le cose sul serio, non me la sento più.
> Lasciare I. per me è inconcepibile, lo amo tantissimo.
> Probabilmente come dici tu, il tradimento inconsciamente lo vedo come una via di fuga. Ma la via di fuga non è da I., ma dal dare una svolta importante e, per ora per me, pesante al nostro rapporto.
> ...


scegli , anche questo fa parte della crescita di una donna.prendere una decisione con coerenza e rispetto per se stessa e gli altri 
c'è tempo per i compromessi; vivi come ti pare ma in trasparenza


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...


Ravenna
Fa na cosa
fissa la data di matrimonio.
Con I.
S. Fa parte del gioco normale della vita.

Ma dato che sei con I. da 5 anni
E dato che ne avete passate di battaglie.

Io al tuo posto
vincerei ogni paura nel dire a lui 
certe cose.

Io proprio non capisco le persone che dicono: lascialo che gli fai un favore: IO non le capisco.
Non è più semplice dire...senti caro...io amo te: ma amo soprattutto quello che c'è tra noi: il nostro rapporto.
Che per me è fondamentale e basilare.

Detto ciò, tu ci sei e io ci sono.
Bon a me capita di subire il fascino di questa persona qui, che ho conosciuto in palestra ecc..ecc..ecc..

Che cosa dobbiamo fare?

Ravenna sposati e il giorno dopo scrivimi in mp che ti parlerò dell'acqua calda che scopersi nella mia macro ingenuità.

Bon mia cara
MI sono sposato 
ho scelto una donna.

Fatalità sai non è che paffete sono diventato indifferente a tutto il resto dell'universo femminile.

Si è solo relativizzato.
E credimi ci ho provato con tutto me stesso a vivere colossali e grandiose storie d'amore.
Sono passate tutte.
E mi sono ritrovato il solito uomo di sempre.
Ma che ama palpare le sue certezze relative.

Ravenna il tuo dibattito è solo tra due poli: partito preso o convinzione.

Si sposarsi a 27 anni fa paura.
Io mi ero accorto che lei aveva paura.

Ma le dissi: ora o mai più, perchè io non ho tempo da perdere.

Fu la mia proverbiale decisione nelle cose
a fregarla.

Ma ricordati mia cara...oggi è S.
Bon domani sarà G.
Dopo domani B.
Fra una settimana C.

Ma il fatto che una persona ci intrighi non significa proprio nulla, nulla, in confronto del bello e del buono che abbiamo con un'altra persona.

Poi passano gli anni e ti dirai...
COm'ero stupidina a 27 anni...
Ora che ne ho 40...uhm...non mi sarei sposata...
Ma almeno ho 40 anni e so com'è vivere con un uomo.
Questo mi serve molto per i vari tizi che incontro ogni giorno.

At Salut


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io pure. Ma loro stanno facendo persino fatica ad ammettere con tranquillità che di che forma sono... quand'è che *un triangolo si staglia con prepotenza all'orizzonte* :carneval:


Dio. Lo. Volesse.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dio. Lo. Volesse.


La bellezza unica della forma ciclica.
Ed ecco che chi nasce tondo, si fa in tutte le forme plausibili, per compiacerti, e alla fine torna su sè stesso.
L'incredibile geometria della sonata in si minore di Liszt.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa età...sai ci ho pensato spesso pure io.
> Lui è arrivato a Milano un anno prima di me, io avevo ancora due materie e la tesi...e in quest'anno non ci siamo mai visti se non una volta.
> Io stavo in Sicilia...e lui qui.
> Ci sentivamo spesso, ma a volte lui spariva letteralmente....capitava che non si faceva sentire e io non sapevo più nulla, poi magari mi raccontava che era uscito, era ad una festa, ecc.
> ...


ok.   demolizione del ruolo prestabilito.

datti 3 mesi e vedi se tu stai meglio e se lui si mantiene tranquillo.

anche se resto dell'idea che dovresti prendere atto che non 6 una tigre da gabbia


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Bo.

Sono convinta che lei gli voglia bene. Anche che lo ami.
Ma il modo in cui descrive quanto le sta stretto 'sto rapporto mi fa paura.

Perchè mi ricorda tantissimo certi pensieri e sensazioni mie... che non ho voluto o saputo ascoltare. E che mi hanno portato alla rovina.

Perchè accoppiarti con chi non è adatto a te, per quanto lo ami, non fa bene. A nessuno. E le differenze che si sentono così forti fin dall'inizio, tendono a peggiorare.


Capisco Tebe... che ha cambiato moltissimo il suo modo di fare e di rapportarsi, e anche Mattia. Per amore. E quindi, lei parla perchè conosce la forza dell'amore.
E capisco anche il punto di vista del Conte, che voleva una donna in casa, una moglie, "mettere la testa a posto" , in fin dei conti, essere "uomo" e non più "ragazzo". Ma che tutto il resto, lo lasciava in secondo piano.
E se da una parte lui stesso ha sperimentato quanto può essere dura trovarsi sposati, non ha mai cambiato la sua visione del matrimonio e della famiglia.
E vede come positivo che una persona "sappia ciò che vuole"

Io ho avuto altre esperienze e quindi dò la mia. Poi sarà Ravenna che sentirà quale voce assomiglia di più alla sua.

L'istinto di Ravenna la porta a fuggire da questo rapporto.
E diamine, dargli retta per una volta, a questo istinto? In un rapporto dove si sente in colpa se rimane a casa a studiare o esce con gli amici? Dove si sente costretta e asfissiata?
Dove dice che vorrebbe essere single?
Parlo così perchè, ovviamente, io non mi sono data retta.

Cmq, qualunque cosa, ma perchè dovrebbe scegliere la data del matrimonio se NON VUOLE SPOSARSI?!?!?!? :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2013)

Anche io sono rimasta intrappolata in un rapporto in cui amavo ma mi sentivo soffocare.
In cui quello che sentivo di me stessa a volte mi sembrava un po' sbagliato.
Mi chiedevo se la mia famiglia così aperta e allegorica avesse creato un altro essere sbagliato.
Ho pensato che quel respiro che sentivo dentro non fosse poi così giusto.

Ebbene.
Come dico sempre c'è un limite a tutto.
Ascoltandosi, quel limite, non si può far finta di non sentirlo e diventa un urgenza.
Ti sveglierai un mattino e avrai la chiave di svolta.


Per esperienza, quando si muovono certi meccanismi interni, ignorarli provoca dopo dei gran disastri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> ho iniziato a desiderare di essere di nuovo libera, non me la sentivo più di essere fidanzata, di litigare sempre, di dovermi giustificare per ogni cosa.
> ...


Intanto benvenuta, il tuo nick mi è molto caro.
Allora, cara bizantina... che ti posso dire? se dopo 5 anni ti squagli dalla paura all'idea di legarti seriamente al tuo fidanzato e desideri stare con altre persone... prenditi una pausa per rifletterci sopra. In modo da fare quello che ti senti senza doverti nascondere e sentire in colpa. Poi decidi. E per il neretto... no.


----------



## Cla87 (23 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho letto solo il post iniziale e non gli altri interventi, quindi se dirò qualcosa di già detto.....pazienza
> 
> La tua storia mi ricorda molto quella di una coppia di amici miei, l'unica differenza con la tua situazione è che il Lui di questa coppia è un pò più grandicello di Lei.
> 
> ...


questo è il vero amore! un racconto bellissimo!


----------



## Cla87 (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Ravenna benvenuta, tu non ami I , lo hai sicuramente amato ma ora non è più così, gli sei molto affezionata, gli vuoi bene, molto bene ma non lo ami, fai l'amore con lui e ti piace perché sai chi è, lo conosci benissimo  e'  per te un porto sicuro, l'unica cosa che ti manca è il coraggio di lasciarlo  e iniziare un percorso sola... Almeno per un po' ti consiglio di stare sola ne S ne a o B o c ... ... Prova ad affrontare  con I seriamente, i tuoi dubbi, fai parlare il cuore vedrai che capirà  ...   P.s hai scritto che lui non ti infastidisce quando ti chiede di sposarlo ma stimola in te sensi di colpa ( legittimi) ecco direi che un matrimonio basato sul senso di colpa non è per nulla la strada migliore da intraprendere


Stra-quoto


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2013)

Vuoi remprimere quello che provi? Guardalo con un altro punto di vista. Un mio collega è venuto qui a Nanjing a Settembre del 2012, conviveva con la sua ragazza e stavano davvero bene, lei non trovava lavoro poichè in Italia la sua laurea equivale a carta igienica (qui in Cina ha trovato grazie ad essa lavoro nel giro di 3 settimane nette). Però per fare tutto questo dovevano sposarsi, e si, per venire anche lei in Cina doveva essere moglie di lui o avere già un lavoro. Sai, senza pensarci tanto hanno fatto tutto il necessario per sposarsi e sono partiti entrambi qui a Nanjing per fare la vita che facevano prima, semplicemente sulla carta sono sposati. Cosa vuol dire? Che prima non avevano figli, adesso non hanno figli e non hanno nessun obbligo in più o in meno di prima, visto che il matrimonio è solo un contratto sulla carta di una situazione che può essere già in quel modo. Pensa, una mia amica ha persino paura di avere un ragazzo fisso, ne ha il terrore e quindi si fa scopare da chiunque basta non avere legami sentimentali. Adesso, se questa ragazza non supererà il suo problema non avrà una vita completamente realizzata, solo un buco intastato di salsicce che non riempiono la vita.

Valuta tu se la tua sia solo paura di crescere e ricorda, le esperienze sessuali non sono condizione sine qua non per dire di aver vissuto, perchè i potrei dirti che se non hai vissuto come sto vivendo io...tu non hai mai vissuto e pensa un poco, il sesso non esiste nella mia vita, in quanto sono felicemente fedele alla mia compagna a 12000 km di distanza.

Il tutto per dirti...e provare a convivere quando smetti di studiare e quindi lavori? Se lo ami dovrebbe essere una scelta giusta ed adeguata per togliere le tue paure, perchè queste sono le classiche paure da "situazione definitiva", mentre devi imparare che solo un figlio è una situazione definitiva, il resto sono cazzate.

Poi che tu te la voglia fare con S. che ha una salamella come il braccio del tuo ragazzo...ecco questo è alquanto di cattivo gusto, perchè se lui scoprisse la cosa, ne rimarrebbe molto infastidito e non ti dico dopo cosa ne verrebbe, ammetto che se la mia ex mi avesse tradito con un africano, probabilmente sarei diventato un razzista di merda, di quelli che vorrebbero bruciare persone attaccate ad una croce, quindi valuta un poco anche con chi tradisci se proprio lo farai, perchè da adesso in poi è tua responsabilità il come reagirà il tuo ragazzo e sappi che se scoperta lui non è detto che reagirà come aspetti, quindi valuta bene, se fossi in te avrei molta più paura di questo che di una cazzata come il matrimonio.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...



Intanto mi accodo a quello che ha scritto oscuro nell'altro Thread, sei volgare.

Ora dopo averti letta nella pagina iniziale la mia risposta è questa, benvenuta.

Da quello che si legge in questo forum e da quello che si sa dell'esterno ti consiglio di lasciare I e di viverti il futuro recente da single, in questa maniera comincerai a conoscerti e conoscere meglio, sia te stessa, che il mondo maschile che sembra tanto affascinarti. E non una brutta cosa anzi.... 

Qua potrai leggere persone che tradiscono ripetutamente pur essendo sposate, persone che tradiscono saltuariamente, persone che hanno tradito soltanto una volta, persone fedeli etc etc.

La mia opinione è, la trasparenza deve essere alla base di qualsiasi rapporto, idem il confrontarsi il più sinceramente possibile. 

Due sono le possibilità che arrivo ad accettare, la prima è la fedeltà assoluta, e se il rapporto non dovesse andare, ci si lascia.
La seconda è quella del contuzzo dove in famiglia c'è quella libertà accettata dai due in cui ci si può concedere delle scappatelle.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Intanto mi accodo a quello che ha scritto oscuro nell'altro Thread, sei volgare.
> 
> Ora dopo averti letta nella pagina iniziale la mia risposta è questa, benvenuta.
> 
> ...


Ciao ultimo :mrgreen: Contuzzo?????


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo :mrgreen: Contuzzo?????


Si Fiammetta, il debosciato cioè, minchia il contepincenton! ohh! chiaro ora? :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ho sempre voluto una vita con tre cose: una famiglia da amare e che mi amasse e un lavoro!
> Ultimamente invece l'unica cosa che vorrei è essere una ragazza single, senza preoccupazioni per nessuno fuorché me stessa, libera di studiare il fine settimana se ho molto da studiare senza dovermi sentire in colpa perché "devo" uscire con il mio fidanzato, libera di uscire con gli amici senza dover quasi "chiedere il permesso, libera di dedicarmi giorno per giorno alle cose che mi va di fare o che devo fare senza dover rendere conto a un 'altro.
> Vorrei poter accettare gli inviti dei miei amici a partecipare a viaggi o escursioni e che invece devo rifiutare a meno che non coinvolga anche il mio fidanzato.
> Vorrei vivere questo periodo con tranquillità e senza troppi pensieri, senza prendermi troppo sul serio e soprattutto senza pensare di dovermi "sbrigare" perché devo subito organizzare la mia futura vita di coppia.
> O semplicemente vorrei che I. non avesse troppe aspettative da me e che anche lui si godesse di più la sua età (siamo coetanei), pensando a viaggiare, divertirci, essere spensierati...*non costringendomi a raccontargli per filo e per segno la mia giornata, ogni giorno, per filo e per segno*.


Ti stavo rileggendo... le cose vanno meglio, dici. Ma io leggo deprivazione della libertà. Almeno così tu la senti. Questo è un bel campanello di allarme.
Personalmente io riesco a vedere l'amore solo nella libertà assoluta, che non vuol dire ognun per sè ma libertà di esserci per l'altro senza essere costretti. Io scapperei perchè per me la libertà non è in discussione in un rapporto di coppia e sono sempre scappata da chi cercava di limitarla.
La gelosia, quando si deteriora fino ad essere volontà di possesso e controllo, è un mostro.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Si Fiammetta, il debosciato cioè, minchia il contepincenton! ohh! chiaro ora? :carneval::rotfl:


Ho capito che era lui non avevo capito però la libertà vigente nella coppia


----------



## passerino (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti stavo rileggendo... le cose vanno meglio, dici. Ma io leggo deprivazione della libertà. Almeno così tu la senti. Questo è un bel campanello di allarme.
> Personalmente io riesco a vedere l'amore solo nella libertà assoluta, che non vuol dire ognun per sè ma libertà di esserci per l'altro senza essere costretti. Io scapperei perchè per me la libertà non è in discussione in un rapporto di coppia e sono sempre scappata da chi cercava di limitarla.
> La gelosia, quando si deteriora fino ad essere volontà di possesso e controllo, è un mostro.


devo dire sbricio che a me sta ragazza ha fatto molta tenerezza.... mi sembra che sia un cavallo di razza tenuto li come un cavallo da soma per carrozze di turisti.... fosse mia sorella le direi tante cose... Il fidanzato mi sembra completamente nn idoneo a capire le sue esigenze i suoi dubbi dovuti anche al retaggio geografico-culturale. A me la solitudine in campo amoroso ha fatto capire un sacco di cose... nn è stata assolutamente devastante... nella mia vita sono passato da donne possessive a donne completamente lascive e ti assicuro che le seconde alla lunga mi hanno dato una serenità estrema... anche perchè da buona vergine nn adoro lo scontro e fino a che nn mi sento nell'angolo nn attacco.... anche dare qualche consiglio per una così complessa situazione statica nn è semplice... bisognerebbe conoscere questo I... ma nn da donna, da uomo... vedere come si è comportato quando aveva comunque la riserva aurea che lo aspettava a braccia aperte...mmmm situazione molto complicata... per la piccola ravenna


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho capito che era lui non avevo capito però la libertà vigente nella coppia


Se ho ben capito il contuzzo come la moglie, se capita, possono avere dei rapporti extra. Questi alla luce del sole. Certo sono sicuro che non entrerebbero nei dettagli e che probabilmente non sia cosa di tutti i giorni, ma se capita capita..... 

Na trumber tout court ogn tent così pur disintossicar dalla monotonì 

Vusavè comprì or ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito il contuzzo come la moglie, se capita, possono avere dei rapporti extra. Questi alla luce del sole. Certo sono sicuro che non entrerebbero nei dettagli e che probabilmente non sia cosa di tutti i giorni, ma se capita capita.....
> 
> Na trumber tout court ogn tent così pur disintossicar dalla monotonì
> 
> Vusavè comprì or ?:mrgreen:


Ok coppia apertissima se sono entrambi consenzienti buon per loro


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> devo dire sbricio che a me sta ragazza ha fatto molta tenerezza.... mi sembra che sia un cavallo di razza tenuto li come un cavallo da soma per carrozze di turisti.... fosse mia sorella le direi tante cose... Il fidanzato mi sembra completamente nn idoneo a capire le sue esigenze i suoi dubbi dovuti anche al retaggio geografico-culturale. A me la solitudine in campo amoroso ha fatto capire un sacco di cose... nn è stata assolutamente devastante... nella mia vita sono passato da donne possessive a donne completamente lascive e ti assicuro che le seconde alla lunga mi hanno dato una serenità estrema... anche perchè da buona vergine nn adoro lo scontro e fino a che nn mi sento nell'angolo nn attacco.... anche dare qualche consiglio per una così complessa situazione statica nn è semplice... bisognerebbe conoscere questo I... ma nn da donna, da uomo... vedere come si è comportato quando aveva comunque la riserva aurea che lo aspettava a braccia aperte...mmmm situazione molto complicata... per la piccola ravenna


Io penso solo che la cravatta che stringe al collo prima ancora di essere indossata alla lunga... uno se la toglie. A meno che non ti piaccia quella sensazione di soffocamento. I gusti sono gusti, per carità.
Però... una cosa che vorrei dire a Ravenna, proprio come fosse mia figlia, è questa:
il matrimonio è tante cose, perchè si parte per condividere una vita: gioie, dolori e tanta, tanta fatica per affrontare il quotidiano.
Per questo in una coppia, secondo me, ci deve essere anche quella parte che compensa tutta quella fatica:
passione, non solo affetto
complicità e fiducia, non controllo e sospetto
condivisione, non pretese 
progettualità comune, non oppressione tramite sensi di colpa
e libertà reciproca per permettere ai due individui che la formano di restare sè stessi, di affermarsi, di sentirsi partecipi della vita, di poter scegliere l'altro ogni giorno.
Se mancano queste cose è durissima, secondo me.


----------



## passerino (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io penso solo che la cravatta che stringe al collo prima ancora di essere indossata alla lunga... uno se la toglie. A meno che non ti piaccia quella sensazione di soffocamento. I gusti sono gusti, per carità.
> Però... una cosa che vorrei dire a Ravenna, proprio come fosse mia figlia, è questa:
> il matrimonio è tante cose, perchè si parte per condividere una vita: gioie, dolori e tanta, tanta fatica per affrontare il quotidiano.
> Per questo in una coppia, secondo me, ci deve essere anche quella parte che compensa tutta quella fatica:
> ...


penso che ste cose le legga.... speriamo ne faccia tesoro )


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io penso solo che la cravatta che stringe al collo prima ancora di essere indossata alla lunga... uno se la toglie. A meno che non ti piaccia quella sensazione di soffocamento. I gusti sono gusti, per carità.
> Però... una cosa che vorrei dire a Ravenna, proprio come fosse mia figlia, è questa:
> il matrimonio è tante cose, perchè si parte per condividere una vita: gioie, dolori e tanta, tanta fatica per affrontare il quotidiano.
> Per questo in una coppia, secondo me, ci deve essere anche quella parte che compensa tutta quella fatica:
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bo.
> 
> Sono convinta che lei gli voglia bene. Anche che lo ami.
> Ma il modo in cui descrive quanto le sta stretto 'sto rapporto mi fa paura.
> ...


Ecco perchè
Adesso che con I. va meglio, io mi sento sempre come se mancasse qualcosa.
Se penso al mio futuro, so che è I. l'uomo della mia vita, quello con cui vorrei dei figli e condividere la mia vita.
Il problema è che adesso, in questo momento, tutti, compreso I., si aspettano da me che queste cose si comincino a realizzare.

Se hai piantato un seme di una qualcha pianta...
poi non incazzarti se germoglia no?

Lei ha l'uomo della sua vita...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho capito che era lui non avevo capito però la libertà vigente nella coppia


Altrimenti sarebbe scoppiata...
Sai ci sono cose che ho letto qui che mi hanno fatto esclamare...il matrimonio con certe donne con me durerebbe 15 minuti...poi io le dari foco...

Ma il mio nick completo è: Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2013)

Mi sa cara Ravenna che tu debba fare una scelta 
Ma senza passare per le braccia di altri S o G o Q o L vari ...
Ti vuoi sentire libera e questo è importante cosa che leggendo quà e  là ho intuito che 
non lo sei mai stata o per poco tempo passando da un ragazzo molto giovane tradendolo 
ad un altro che ti soffoca con le sue pretese che non collimano con le tue 
ad un altro che vorrebbe venire a letto con te ma che tu non vuoi ...
lla cosa importante da fare è riuscire a prendere in mano completamente la tua vita ,e so che non è facile perchè
volere o volare si deve sempre in qualche modo scendere a compromessi con che si ama , ma almeno sarai padrona di non fare quello che non ti senti di fare sia con uno che con l'altro o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti sarebbe scoppiata...
> Sai ci sono cose che ho letto qui che mi hanno fatto esclamare...il matrimonio con certe donne con me durerebbe 15 minuti...poi io le dari foco...
> 
> Ma il mio nick completo è: Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi!


Ma allora hai pure un Regno e donde estas? :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora hai pure un Regno e donde estas? :mrgreen:



in Culonia


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> in Culonia


a nord-est però, sii precisa


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti sarebbe scoppiata...
> Sai ci sono cose che ho letto qui che mi hanno fatto esclamare...il matrimonio con certe donne con me durerebbe 15 minuti...poi io le dari foco...
> 
> Ma il mio nick completo è: Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi!


Sei resistente vedo... minchia 15 minuti... mmazza oh! 

Salutami tua moglie, è da tanto che non la nomini, mi farebbe piacere le mandassi i miei saluti.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a nord-est però, sii precisa


Ah ah il Regno di Culonia verso nord-est  grazie della info


----------



## Ravenna (23 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> penso che ste cose le legga.... speriamo ne faccia tesoro )


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


>


ah ma ci sei. Stavi nascosta, eh?


----------



## tesla (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a nord-est però, sii precisa


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Sei resistente vedo... minchia 15 minuti... mmazza oh!
> 
> Salutami tua moglie, è da tanto che non la nomini, mi farebbe piacere le mandassi i miei saluti.


Si in effetti ultimamente rompe poco...
Sai ha sè stessa le sue cose ecc...eccc
Ma te la saluto volentieri...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora hai pure un Regno e donde estas? :mrgreen:


Il mio regno è in Cornovaglia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> 
> ...


Io vedo che nonostante le tue buone intenzioni attiri sempre lo stesso problema e lo stesso genere di uomini come un nano buco nero. I nano buchi neri evaporano dopo essersi divorato chi li sta attorno, semplicemente per il fatto che la materia assorbita non è sufficiente per mantenere la massa minima richiesta per attirare altra materia.

Ti piace litigare e affossarti dulcis in fundo, causa i problemi relazionali che però derivano dalle proprie scelte e preferenze. Ti fai intortare dalla massa muscolare e nulla ti importa dell'attività del generatore a raggi alfa, che però ha importanza vitale nel momento che viene a mancare la ciccia. Ti piace giocare tira e molla, dove però sei tu a decidere quando lasciare e quindi perdere credibilità nei tuoi confronti, fino a quando non ti resta più altro che il dubbio esistenziale.

Non ho nulla contro i nano buchi neri, la mia è soltanto un'osservazione scientifica. Prova a scegliere meglio e metti il desiderio fisco lievemente in secondo piano, al fine di trovare qualcuno che non solo ti piace fisicamente, ma abbia anche un piccolo acceleratore di particelle quando sono richiesto semplici operazioni di coppia al di là della produzione di radiazioni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ecco, è proprio la tua domanda il problema: ora che ho 27 anni non mi sento pronta a crescere, nel senso di diventare moglie e madre, non da altri punti di vista.
> Fino a pochi anni fa invece non vedevo l'ora che queste cose accadessero. Sto capendo che ho sbagliato quando avevo l'età giusta per divertirmi, a fare le cose troppo sul serio; e adesso, che invece è il momento di fare le cose sul serio, non me la sento più.
> Lasciare I. per me è inconcepibile, lo amo tantissimo.
> Probabilmente come dici tu, il tradimento inconsciamente lo vedo come una via di fuga. Ma la via di fuga non è da I., ma dal dare una svolta importante e, per ora per me, pesante al nostro rapporto.
> ...


In cuore tuo desideri essere domani quel che invece non vuoi essere ora. E non trovi il coraggio di prendere decisioni.

Magari comincia a decidere ogni piccola cosa nella tua vita fino a raggiungere gli scogli difficili. Ora vivi nel confortevole "Nì" che ti avvolge con le incertezze di ogni decisione rimandata. Dopo saprai rispondere meglio alla tua domanda. Anzi, non te la poni più. Saprai cosa fare da grande!


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2013)

Caro nostro presidente galattico, secondo me questa ragazza ha solo voglia di pigliare chilometri di cazzi per sentire il suo ego aumentare (continuo non capire come una donna possa sentirsi bella in proporzione a quanti cazzi prende).

Da quel poco che la mia compagna mi ha raccontato allora lei dovrebbe essere una super figona da urlo! Ma anche lei è consapevoel che una donna normale in posti adatti piglia 1 o 2 uomini a sera senza alcun problema...quindi mi chiedo perchè le donne mettano così tanto dfella prorpia autostima in un qualcosa che ha valore 0 come la seduzione. Cioè per una donna sedurre un uomo è facile come mangiare un'arachide...poi se mi dite che non è così allora vi do delle incapaci!!!

Ravenna, cosa vuoi? Vuoi cazzi come se piovessero o vuoi qualcosa di più di fisico e cazzi e magari anche un cervello in tutto questo, potrebbe essere che mentalmente tu non sei compatibile con I., ma di sicuro la soluzione non passa per S. che ce lo avrà anche come un avanbraccio...ma infine chi è e come è manco lo sai davvero e potrebbe essere una merdaccia.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Passerino*



passerino ha detto:


> devo dire sbricio che a me sta ragazza ha fatto molta tenerezza.... mi sembra che sia un cavallo di razza tenuto li come un cavallo da soma per carrozze di turisti.... fosse mia sorella le direi tante cose... Il fidanzato mi sembra completamente nn idoneo a capire le sue esigenze i suoi dubbi dovuti anche al retaggio geografico-culturale. A me la solitudine in campo amoroso ha fatto capire un sacco di cose... nn è stata assolutamente devastante... nella mia vita sono passato da donne possessive a donne completamente lascive e ti assicuro che le seconde alla lunga mi hanno dato una serenità estrema... anche perchè da buona vergine nn adoro lo scontro e fino a che nn mi sento nell'angolo nn attacco.... anche dare qualche consiglio per una così complessa situazione statica nn è semplice... bisognerebbe conoscere questo I... ma nn da donna, da uomo... vedere come si è comportato quando aveva comunque la riserva aurea che lo aspettava a braccia aperte...mmmm situazione molto complicata... per la piccola ravenna


A me non ha fatto per niente tenerezza!Ragazza a 27 anni?Io rimango basito,ma andiamo oltre,il suo uomo non capirà anche le esigenze di questa" povera donna", come viene ripagato?con secchiate di corna?dalle mie parti si può anche prendere in considerazione di lasciarle le persone..,non di calarsi le mutande a iosa per farsi prendere a randellate in ogni dove...A me sta tipa sembra solo una bimbetta viziata e volgare,poco rispettosa,pochi valori,poca educazione,poco rispetto dei sentimenti altrui, tanto egoismo e tanto languore vaginale.Vuoi vedere chè è le la povera vittima?Semplicemente la nostra ravenna ha le mutande pesanti e inclini a rapide calate,il resto sono le scuse di chi non ha il coraggio di accettare la propria natura.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Caro nostro presidente galattico, secondo me questa ragazza ha solo voglia di pigliare chilometri di cazzi per sentire il suo ego aumentare (continuo non capire come una donna possa sentirsi bella in proporzione a quanti cazzi prende).
> 
> Da quel poco che la mia compagna mi ha raccontato allora lei dovrebbe essere una super figona da urlo! Ma anche lei è consapevoel che una donna normale in posti adatti piglia 1 o 2 uomini a sera senza alcun problema...quindi mi chiedo perchè le donne mettano così tanto dfella prorpia autostima in un qualcosa che ha valore 0 come la seduzione. Cioè per una donna sedurre un uomo è facile come mangiare un'arachide...poi se mi dite che non è così allora vi do delle incapaci!!!
> 
> Ravenna, cosa vuoi? Vuoi cazzi come se piovessero o vuoi qualcosa di più di fisico e cazzi e magari anche un cervello in tutto questo, potrebbe essere che mentalmente tu non sei compatibile con I., ma di sicuro la soluzione non passa per S. che ce lo avrà anche come un avanbraccio...ma infine chi è e come è manco lo sai davvero e potrebbe essere una merdaccia.


Daniele caro ravenna vuole cefali in calore a cascata ma vuole anche il capitone sicuro.Vedi caro, star da sola no,perchè dovrebbero chiamare i vigili urbani a far viabilità in quelle natiche vissute e avvizzite,essere  fedele al suo uomo no,bisognerebbe chiamare il 118 per i suoi spasmi anorettali da castità forzata,quindi piattaforme di cefali con il capitone sicuro dentro casa...bella maturità direi!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro nostro presidente galattico, secondo me questa ragazza ha solo voglia di pigliare chilometri di cazzi per sentire il suo ego aumentare (continuo non capire come una donna possa sentirsi bella in proporzione a quanti cazzi prende).


Macchè ego... Vuole conoscere, trasgredire, provare quello che la fa sentire (a torto o ragione) più libera.



Daniele ha detto:


> Ravenna, cosa vuoi? Vuoi cazzi come se piovessero o vuoi qualcosa di più di fisico e cazzi e magari anche un cervello in tutto questo, potrebbe essere che mentalmente tu non sei compatibile con I., ma di sicuro la soluzione non passa per S. che ce lo avrà anche come un avanbraccio...ma infine chi è e come è manco lo sai davvero e potrebbe essere una merdaccia.


Vuole entrambe le cose. Dopo un po', anche la filosofia e gli intellettualoidi rompono le palle...


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè ego... Vuole conoscere, trasgredire, provare quello che la fa sentire (a torto o ragione) più libera.
> 
> 
> Vuole entrambe le cose. Dopo un po', anche la filosofia e gli intellettualoidi rompono le palle...


Ehh tutti vogliamo tutto, allora te ne stai da sola e ogni cesso dell'autostrada è il tuo,libera di sdraiare camionisti magrebini a nastro,libera di strappare mutande ad ogni casellante superdotato.Ma la libertà non può e non deve essere menzogna!


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per questo mio primo post così lungo e tedioso....
> Perche' mai?
> E' veramente uno spasso
> io non ho mai parlato a nessuno di tutto questo...
> ...


Gli dici che gli africani di quella palestra ormai ci ballano nei tuoi buchi.
Ah,magari prima mollalo.
Ciao!


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli dici che gli africani di quella palestra ormai ci ballano nei tuoi buchi.
> Ah,magari prima mollalo.
> Ciao!


Vocatio penis?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vocatio penis?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fosse solo vocatio non sarebbe niente.
Ben peggio la vacatio.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Ertteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Fosse solo vocatio non sarebbe niente.
> Ben peggio la vacatio.


Non credo sia questione di vacatio.La ravennina nostra ai piselli nerastri dalle escrescenze terminali violacee da del tu....!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio regno è in Cornovaglia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brutto posto


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di vacatio.La ravennina nostra ai piselli nerastri dalle escrescenze terminali violacee da del tu....!


L'appetito vien mangiando.


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non ha fatto per niente tenerezza!Ragazza a 27 anni?Io rimango basito,ma andiamo oltre,il suo uomo non capirà anche le esigenze di questa" povera donna", come viene ripagato?con secchiate di corna?dalle mie parti si può anche prendere in considerazione di lasciarle le persone..,non di calarsi le mutande a iosa per farsi prendere a randellate in ogni dove...A me sta tipa sembra solo una bimbetta viziata e volgare,poco rispettosa,pochi valori,poca educazione,poco rispetto dei sentimenti altrui, tanto egoismo e tanto languore vaginale.Vuoi vedere chè è le la povera vittima?Semplicemente la nostra ravenna ha le mutande pesanti e inclini a rapide calate,il resto sono le scuse di chi non ha il coraggio di accettare la propria natura.


Ciao oscuro.... nn penso sia un discorso di sesso.... quello viene dopo.... è il suo indecisionismo che le porta problemi..... Pensa di essere una ragazza carina con un mondo gia costruito.... poi raggiungi un uomo che si è sempre comportato da masculo a distanza e lo trovi obeso e cambiato negli atteggiamenti... le avances fatte da persone nn troglodite in ogni ambiente che frequenti che indubbiamente danno fiducia in se stesse.. et voilà il pranzo è servito.... i dubbi affiorano


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gli dici che* gli africani di quella palestra ormai ci ballano nei tuoi buchi*.
> Ah,magari prima mollalo.
> Ciao!



Madonna santa.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa.


La mia virulenza verbale farebbe impallidire un ciclopofago,ne convengo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La mia virulenza verbale farebbe impallidire un ciclopofago,ne convengo.


ammetto di essermi andata a cercare cos'è un ciclopofago.
Ho imparato una parola atta ad aumentare il mio già allegorico dizionario.

Fico


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Una domanda a tutti i traditori del pianeta: ma proprio non ce la fate a tenere a bada gli ormoni e lasciare il vostro partner prima di tradirlo? Lo dico sinceramente, è proprio così difficile?


non tenerli a bada e vivi da single tutte le emozioni che vuoi.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ammetto di essermi andata a cercare cos'è un ciclopofago.
> Ho imparato una parola atta ad aumentare il mio già allegorico dizionario.
> 
> Fico


Se ne impara sempre una


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Passserino*



passerino ha detto:


> Ciao oscuro.... nn penso sia un discorso di sesso.... quello viene dopo.... è il suo indecisionismo che le porta problemi..... Pensa di essere una ragazza carina con un mondo gia costruito.... poi raggiungi un uomo che si è sempre comportato da masculo a distanza e lo trovi obeso e cambiato negli atteggiamenti... le avances fatte da persone nn troglodite in ogni ambiente che frequenti che indubbiamente danno fiducia in se stesse.. et voilà il pranzo è servito.... i dubbi affiorano


L'indecionismo è una cosa,il finire con le mutande calate, a 90 gradi è aver deciso.Una ragazza carina?e che c'entra con i cefali che decide di introdursi?Ragazzi non giriamo intorno alla natura delle persone,avere una forte passione per i volatili non è una cosa disdicevole,l'importante e viversela sensa coinvolgere un uomo ignaro che obeso o meno, dovrebbe sapere che la sua donna quando va in palestra fa i pesi con i cazzi di colore......!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro nostro presidente galattico, secondo me questa ragazza ha solo voglia di pigliare chilometri di cazzi per sentire il suo ego aumentare (continuo non capire come una donna possa sentirsi bella in proporzione a quanti cazzi prende).
> 
> Da quel poco che la mia compagna mi ha raccontato allora lei dovrebbe essere una super figona da urlo! Ma anche lei è consapevoel che una donna normale in posti adatti piglia 1 o 2 uomini a sera senza alcun problema...quindi mi chiedo perchè le donne mettano così tanto dfella prorpia autostima in un qualcosa che ha valore 0 come la seduzione. Cioè per una donna sedurre un uomo è facile come mangiare un'arachide...poi se mi dite che non è così allora vi do delle incapaci!!!
> 
> Ravenna, cosa vuoi? Vuoi cazzi come se piovessero o vuoi qualcosa di più di fisico e cazzi e magari anche un cervello in tutto questo, potrebbe essere che mentalmente tu non sei compatibile con I., ma di sicuro la soluzione non passa per S. che ce lo avrà anche come un avanbraccio...ma infine chi è e come è manco lo sai davvero e potrebbe essere una merdaccia.


Caro ingegnere, perché non proponi ai cinesini la produzione di un contacazzi con pubblicazione automatica su Fessbook e Guiness World Records? Sarebbe un gadget porno indispensabile quanto altri gioccatoli di sesso con ampio mercato fra i giovani "di tutte le età". Con l'utilizzo di un tale aggeggio si decelerebbe anche la crescita personale, che va a vantaggio di acquisti analoghi ... un mercato ancora tutto da esplorare


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Giovà*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro ingegnere, perché non proponi ai cinesini la produzione di un contacazzi con pubblicazione automatica su Fessbook e Guiness World Records? Sarebbe un gadget porno indispensabile quanto altri gioccatoli di sesso con ampio mercato fra i giovani "di tutte le età". Con l'utilizzo di un tale aggeggio si decelerebbe anche la crescita personale, che va a vantaggio di acquisti analoghi ... un mercato ancora tutto da esplorare


Stupenda questa,il contacazzi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Caro ingegnere, perché non proponi ai cinesini la produzione di *un contacazzi con pubblicazione automatica su Fessbook e Guiness World Records?* Sarebbe un gadget porno indispensabile quanto altri gioccatoli di sesso con ampio mercato fra i giovani "di tutte le età". Con l'utilizzo di un tale aggeggio si decelerebbe anche la crescita personale, che va a vantaggio di acquisti analoghi ... un mercato ancora tutto da esplorare


temo salti fuori, prima o poi:rotfl::up:


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per questo mio primo post così lungo e tedioso....io non ho mai parlato a nessuno di tutto questo...sto troppo male, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti ... *ho bisogno di capire come fare per reprimere la parte di me che tanto odio*, per chiudere definitivamente con S. e non desiderarlo più...non posso nemmeno cambiare palestra, come dovrei spiegarlo poi a I.?


Tu sei cosi. La tua natura è quella, potrai smussarla, ma ci girerai intorno per gran parte della tua vita.

Non c'è nulla di sbagliato in te. Non devi reprimerla quella parte di te, tanto non riuscirai a farlo. Figuriamoci se un cambio di palestra possa risolvere certi problemi.

Tu devi essere LIBERA. Non ingarbugliare la tua vita e quella degli altri.​


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Ecco*



JON ha detto:


> Tu sei cosi. La tua natura è quella, potrai smussarla, ma ci girerai intorno per gran parte della tua vita.
> 
> Non c'è nulla di sbagliato in te. Non devi reprimerla quella parte di te, tanto non riuscirai a farlo. Figuriamoci se un cambio di palestra possa risolvere certi problemi.
> 
> Tu devi essere LIBERA. Non ingarbugliare la tua vita e quella degli altri.​


In maniera più colorita ho scritto le stesse cose,non sono state apprezzate.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In maniera più colorita ho scritto le stesse cose,non sono state apprezzate.


Posso immaginare quel "colorito". Non apprezzate perchè troppo di nicchia.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Vabbè*



JON ha detto:


> Posso immaginare quel "colorito". Non apprezzate perchè troppo di nicchia.


Vabbè ma conta la forma o la sostanza?i miei sono post di impatto ma, se si ha la capcita di discernere e di guardare oltre si trovano grandi verità,e lezioni di vita.Forse non è questione di nicchia,ma di livello basso di chi legge.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Eccola*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cara ragazza,credo dovresti essere sincera in primis con te stessa.Se la tua natura è star da sola non coinvolgere altri,da single ,sei libera di provare tutti i trapani del mondo,di tutte le misure di tutti i colori,puoi collezionare orgasmi a go go,puoi gratificare i tuoi languori anali,faresti bene a chiudere ogni rapporto serio ed ad aprire le gambe al mondo magari la tua natura è scamosciare membri a nastro.:up:


Ecco la mia risposta.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco la mia risposta.


DOC, ti faremo pure DOP.

Fino a trapano andava benino, dopo solo roba da intenditori. Il problema e che se uno ha un problema glielo complichi.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma conta la forma o la sostanza?i miei sono post di impatto ma, *se si ha la capcita di discernere e di guardare oltre si trovano grandi verità*,e lezioni di vita.Forse non è questione di nicchia,ma di livello basso di chi legge.


Sono d'accordo. Ma devi ammettere che in certi momenti non si è in grado di recepire tutti i messaggi. Lo sforzo va fatto da entrambe le parti.

Ma tu continua cosi. Altrimenti qui non c'è nessuno che può farti le veci.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Maggio 2013)

Al di là dell'ironia, ridurre tutto al desiderio di sperimentare cento uomini diversi è riduttivo.
Qua si parla di amici, di serate libere, di asfissia, di non dover rendere conto a nessuno. 
S. è un caso.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là dell'ironia, ridurre tutto al desiderio di sperimentare cento uomini diversi è riduttivo.
> Qua si parla di amici, di serate libere, di asfissia, *di non dover rendere conto a nessuno*.
> S. è un caso.


Il succo del discorso è tutto li. Non c'è nulla di sbagliato in lei se si renderà libera.

A questo punto mi chiedo, perchè quella forzatura? Per quale motivo dover giungere a compromessi con se stessi?

Desiderio di realizzare una vita concludente nella difficoltà ad affrontare le rinunce che quella vita imporrebbe?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi scusata avete notato che nn c'è più un post della ravennina? vi siete chiesti perchè? io si e credo che nn apprezzi la volgarità..... si è rivolta a tt noi per chiedere aiuto e noi (soprattutto maschietti) l abbiamo inondata di volgarità (alcune mi hanno fatto anche scmpisciare a dire il vero) ma mettendosi nei suoi panni mi sento male... RAVENNA SE CI SEI MANIFESTATI.... NON FARE COME SIR SIMON DI CANTERVILLE..... non mi perdonerei mai il fatto che tu ci hai chiesto aiuto e noi ti abbiamo cagato addosso


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ragazzi scusata avete notato che nn c'è più un post della ravennina? vi siete chiesti perchè? io si e credo che nn apprezzi la volgarità..... si è rivolta a tt noi per chiedere aiuto e noi (soprattutto maschietti) l abbiamo inondata di volgarità (alcune mi hanno fatto anche scmpisciare a dire il vero) ma mettendosi nei suoi panni mi sento male... RAVENNA SE CI SEI MANIFESTATI.... NON FARE COME SIR SIMON DI CANTERVILLE..... non mi perdonerei mai il fatto che tu ci hai chiesto aiuto e noi ti abbiamo cagato addosso


Di che ti preoccupi. Mica è la prima volta che qualcuno affaccia il naso e poi si ritrae offeso.

Sei tra quelli che l'hanno criticata pesantemente? Scusa ma non rileggo.


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Di che ti preoccupi. Mica è la prima volta che qualcuno affaccia il naso e poi si ritrae offeso.
> 
> Sei tra quelli che l'hanno criticata pesantemente? Scusa ma non rileggo.


Non pesantemente ma un po si ..... e francamente un po mi pento.... nn sono solito dare giudizi... da buon peccatore :-((


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

Però ragazzi, rendetevi conto, una arriva è dice che gli piace farlo col salto carpiato ed avvitamento completo a destra e a voi fa male la schiena?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Però ragazzi, rendetevi conto, una arriva è dice che gli piace farlo col salto carpiato ed avvitamento completo a destra e a voi fa male la schiena?


no no quello no... io il maldischiena lo curo con il voltaren... ci mancherebbe... però dai un po di modi li potevamo anche avere


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

ma avete fatto scappare la Ravenna??


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma avete fatto scappare la Ravenna??


MI SA DI SI POVERA GIOIA


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ne impara sempre una


ma esiste ciclopofago? sicuro?
che vuol dire?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma esiste ciclopofago? sicuro?
> che vuol dire?


io l'ho messo su google e mi ha dato i cartoon di futurama


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> io l'ho messo su google e mi ha dato i cartoon di futurama



idem
non ho mica capito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma esiste *ciclopofago*? sicuro?
> che vuol dire?


non ho idea, ma ci provo ... fago è un virus. ciclopo è un gigante con un solo occhio. quindi un virus gigante con un occhio :rotfl:


----------



## Ravenna (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ragazzi scusata avete notato che nn c'è più un post della ravennina? vi siete chiesti perchè? io si e credo che nn apprezzi la volgarità..... si è rivolta a tt noi per chiedere aiuto e noi (soprattutto maschietti) l abbiamo inondata di volgarità (alcune mi hanno fatto anche scmpisciare a dire il vero) ma mettendosi nei suoi panni mi sento male... RAVENNA SE CI SEI MANIFESTATI.... NON FARE COME SIR SIMON DI CANTERVILLE..... non mi perdonerei mai il fatto che tu ci hai chiesto aiuto e noi ti abbiamo cagato addosso


No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
Senza dubbio è un tradimento, senza dubbio è sbagliato.
Il fatto di sentirmi desiderata può essere una cosa che per voi è da idioti, ma per questo sono una puttana? boh...fate pure. Anzi ad una puttana (e non di professione, ma per es, una delle tante mogli di certuni che si stanno tanto dando da fare per insultarmi) avreste detto molto meno....

Poi non ho capito bene cosa c'entri il fatto che S sia nero. Non capisco tutte queste allusioni al suo pene; ma immagino che se fosse stato bianco avreste comunque trovato altre scuse per vomitare oscenità.
Che dire...grazie per tutti gli insulti, ricambio affettuosamente.

Invece ringrazio sul serio chi ha avuto la pazienza di leggermi e sforzarsi di capirmi, anche se di diverse opinioni; ho preso in considerazione tutto ciò che mi è stato detto e ho preso alla fine la mia decisione.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
> Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
> ...



Lothar ti benedice...:smile:.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
> Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
> ...



:smile:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
> Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
> ...


*
*

:smile:.

hai preso la tua decisione?

qualsiasi sia spero sia quella giusta per te.
te la senti giusta?


----------



## Ravenna (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> :smile:.
> 
> ...



Si, deciso.
In realtà ancora non lo so se è quella giusta per me, immagino lo capirò con il tempo. Ma so che va bene così.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Si, deciso.
> In realtà ancora non lo so se è quella giusta per me, immagino lo capirò con il tempo. Ma so che va bene così.


vorresti renderci partecipi di ciò che hai deciso?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vuol dire?


Dai,non ti annegherai mica in un cucchiaino d'acqua?
E' facilissimo...


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non l'ho scritto.
> Sorvolo sull'eretto.
> Il fatto di sentirmi desiderata può essere una cosa che per voi è da idioti, ma per questo sono una puttana?
> ...


Non era brevissimo ma il malloppone me lo sono letto.
Buon proseguimento!


----------



## Ravenna (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non era brevissimo ma il malloppone me lo sono letto.
> Buon proseguimento!




ops...sincere scuse per la "e"
No è vero...non le hai dette tu quelle cose, ti ho nominato ma non ti ho citato...provvedo subito a rimediare

"Gli dici che gli africani di quella palestra ormai ci ballano nei tuoi buchi"


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> ops...sincere scuse per la "e"
> *Roba da ridere,io non porto rancore*
> No è vero...non le hai dette tu quelle cose, ti ho nominato ma non ti ho citato...provvedo subito a rimediare
> 
> "Gli dici che gli africani di quella palestra ormai ci ballano nei tuoi buchi"


*Mi stai dando ragione infatti,non vedo scritta la parola "cazzo".*


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
> Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
> ...


non credo che ti ritengano idiota per questo...  presumo che anche loro desiderino delle donne, altrimenti si dovrebbero sentire anch'essi idioti  in quanto complici di  tale desiderio 

auguri per la tua decisione che mi auguro sia per te la migliore :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha ragione. -Ha avuto risposte di una volgarità estrema e anche offensivi. Non è obbligatorio rispondere a tutti. Si può anche fare dell'ironia ma qui tanti hanno passato il segno. E' sì un forum in cui si è solo dei nick ma non credo che questo ci autorizzi a sfogare gli istinti esercitando la fantasia per trovare modi nuovi (o anche vecchi) per offendere. Un po' di autocritica non fa male.


----------



## Ravenna (24 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravenna ha ragione. -Ha avuto risposte di una volgarità estrema e anche offensivi. Non è obbligatorio rispondere a tutti. Si può anche fare dell'ironia ma qui tanti hanno passato il segno. E' sì un forum in cui si è solo dei nick ma non credo che questo ci autorizzi a sfogare gli istinti esercitando la fantasia per trovare modi nuovi (o anche vecchi) per offendere. Un po' di autocritica non fa male.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


>


Si ma questa decisione?
Guarda che ci offendiamo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> No no non sono scappata, semplicemente sono tornata alla mia vita fuori da questo forum per cercare di risolverla; si beh, comunque la tentazione di non rispondere più è forte, in fondo io ho raccontato una mia situazione personale e giusta o sbagliata che possa essere cercavo solo dei consigli.
> Molti di voi sono stati carinissimi, altri invece mi hanno ricoperta di insulti solo per il piacere di farlo; anche se oscuro è convinto di avermi dato dei buoni consigli solo un po' coloriti in realtà ha solo colto l'occasione per vomitarmi addosso oscenità, sin dal suo primo intervento, come se io e lui avessimo qualcosa di personale...
> Poi non ho capito come sono passata dal mio racconto a essere una che piglia cazzi da tutte le parti, cazzi grandi come avambracci, ecc... tra oscuro, eretto, daniele, ecc.... in pratica nemmeno una pornodiva!
> Io non sono mai andata a letto con S, ne fatto altro a parte, come ho raccontato, dei baci.
> ...




Quoto
In bocca al lupo


----------



## emme76 (24 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma questa decisione?
> Guarda che ci offendiamo.



secondo me ha scelto S.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravenna ha ragione. -Ha avuto risposte di una volgarità estrema e anche offensivi. Non è obbligatorio rispondere a tutti. Si può anche fare dell'ironia ma qui tanti hanno passato il segno. E' sì un forum in cui si è solo dei nick ma non credo che questo ci autorizzi a sfogare gli istinti esercitando la fantasia per trovare modi nuovi (o anche vecchi) per offendere. Un po' di autocritica non fa male.



Io ho chiarito con lei in MP.

Però noto che scrivere bene permette certe espressioni, sbaglio o ha dato della puttana a certune? 

Non cerco polemica sia chiaro, vorrei soltanto delle spiegazioni. E badate bene alcune spiegazioni le immagino eccome, si sono ritardato un po, questo si sa,  si evince spesso, lo evince chi mi legge e sarà costretto a leggermi per ora. 

Io detto questo da ora in poi non commenterò ne risponderò, leggerò soltanto, perchè si sa, Ultimo legge e capisce a cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho chiarito con lei in MP.
> 
> Però noto che scrivere bene permette certe espressioni, sbaglio o ha dato della puttana a certune?
> 
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravenna ha ragione. -Ha avuto risposte di una volgarità estrema e anche offensivi.
> Volgarita' estreme ed offese.....o hai una soglia proprio bassa,oppure ti sei persa qualche "edificante" discussione dell'ultimo anno...
> Non è obbligatorio rispondere a tutti.
> Per fortuna no,se no qui toccherebbe fare copia und incolla,con tutti i fake che ci sono.
> ...


E' vero,sono stato troppo misericordioso.


----------



## net (25 Maggio 2013)

Ciao Ravenna...
Non ho letto tutta la discussione, e a quanto pare hai deciso. Io sono tua coetanea, ho solo un anno più di te. Sono stata tradita quando ero profondamente innamorata del "mio" uomo. Anche tu sei stata tradita, in passato. Ricordi il dolore e l'umiliazione che hai provato?... Ricordala. La cosa che il tradito vuole è la verità. Quel minimo di rispetto che permette al traditore di essere sincero. Che tu abbia scelto una cosa o l'altra, a parer mio, prendi seriamente in considerazione l'idea di parlare apertamente con I. Devi trovare il modo di dirgli come ti sei sentita, cosa è accaduto con S. e soprattutto dentro di te. E' questo il tradimento. Non il sesso. Avergli nascosto una parte di te, e questo si ritorcerà sulla vostra coppia. Le parole non dette nuociono ai rapporti. Queste a parer mio dovresti trovare la correttezza di dirle. Per te, perchè lui capisca quali sono i tuoi bisogni, le tue paure. E per lui, perchè impari a rispettare i tuoi tempi. E se poi hai deciso ma sei ancora confusa, un viaggetto da sola o con delle amiche non ti farà male. La serenità è anzitutto dentro noi. E si rispecchia nella coppia. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho chiarito con lei in MP.
> 
> Però noto che scrivere bene permette certe espressioni, sbaglio o ha dato della puttana a certune?
> 
> ...


Richiamo acheo se fai così!!!! Dai sicilianuzzo lo sai che qui lo scambio di idee è sempre vivace... Lo sai meglio di me visto da quanto tempo bazzichi qui :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' vero,sono stato troppo misericordioso.


Non so per cosa me la sarei dovuta prendere, davvero non ricordo. Scrivi spesso cose offensive. Nei miei confronti non ricordo; forse non mi sono sentita offesa o ho risposto subito e ho chiuso lì. Io ho scritto a Ravenna in generale e tu ti sei sentito chiamato in causa. Se si è scritto di peggio mi spiace per chi l'ha fatto più che per chi l'ha subito. Non credo che fare una classifica della volgarità possa servire a non far sentire volgare chi arriva secondo o quinto. Scrivere in forma anonima permette di confidarsi e permette ad altri di usare toni che nella vita di tutti i giorni porterebbero conseguenze non irrilevanti. Non so perché qualcuno possa avere questo bisogno di sfogo contro persone che non gli hanno fatto nulla, anche se vi proiettano sentimenti vissuti. Altra cosa è scaricare verbalmente il proprio risentimento nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto qualcosa personalmente. Questa distinzione viene costantemente ignorata da tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

net ha detto:


> Ciao Ravenna...
> Non ho letto tutta la discussione, e a quanto pare hai deciso. Io sono tua coetanea, ho solo un anno più di te. Sono stata tradita quando ero profondamente innamorata del "mio" uomo. Anche tu sei stata tradita, in passato. Ricordi il dolore e l'umiliazione che hai provato?... Ricordala. La cosa che il tradito vuole è la verità. Quel minimo di rispetto che permette al traditore di essere sincero. Che tu abbia scelto una cosa o l'altra, a parer mio, prendi seriamente in considerazione l'idea di parlare apertamente con I. Devi trovare il modo di dirgli come ti sei sentita, cosa è accaduto con S. e soprattutto dentro di te. E' questo il tradimento. Non il sesso. Avergli nascosto una parte di te, e questo si ritorcerà sulla vostra coppia. Le parole non dette nuociono ai rapporti. Queste a parer mio dovresti trovare la correttezza di dirle. Per te, perchè lui capisca quali sono i tuoi bisogni, le tue paure. E per lui, perchè impari a rispettare i tuoi tempi. E se poi hai deciso ma sei ancora confusa, un viaggetto da sola o con delle amiche non ti farà male. La serenità è anzitutto dentro noi. E si rispecchia nella coppia. Ti abbraccio.


:up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho chiarito con lei in MP.
> 
> Però noto che scrivere bene permette certe espressioni, sbaglio o ha dato della puttana a certune?
> 
> ...


Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei ha contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so per cosa me la sarei dovuta prendere, davvero non ricordo. Scrivi spesso cose offensive. Nei miei confronti non ricordo; forse non mi sono sentita offesa o ho risposto subito e ho chiuso lì. Io ho scritto a Ravenna in generale e tu ti sei sentito chiamato in causa. Se si è scritto di peggio mi spiace per chi l'ha fatto più che per chi l'ha subito. Non credo che fare una classifica della volgarità possa servire a non far sentire volgare chi arriva secondo o quinto. Scrivere in forma anonima permette di confidarsi e permette ad altri di usare toni che nella vita di tutti i giorni porterebbero conseguenze non irrilevanti. *Non so perché qualcuno possa avere questo bisogno di sfogo contro persone che non gli hanno fatto nulla, anche se vi proiettano sentimenti vissuti.* Altra cosa è scaricare verbalmente il proprio risentimento nei confronti di chi ci ha fatto qualcosa personalmente. Questa distinzione viene costantemente ignorata da tanti.


Posso concedermi una volgarità?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Posso concedermi una volgarità?


fai pure...sono tutta..occhi.:rotfl:


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fai pure...sono tutta..occhi.:rotfl:


Rispondendo a Brunetta, è come se il culo gleil'avessero rotto a loro.

PARDON.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Rispondendo a Brunetta, è come se il culo gleil'avessero rotto a loro.
> 
> PARDON.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so per cosa me la sarei dovuta prendere, davvero non ricordo.
> Ah,lo sapevo che le perle e' quasi meglio gettarle nel porcile.
> Scrivi spesso cose offensive.
> Tutt'altro,scrivo le cose per come sono.
> ...


In un forum di becchi ci sta anche trovare anche scrittori col mal di testa.
E' come entrare in un bordello e pensare che puo' capitare di non trombarsi una vergine.
Uno lo mette in conto prima di varcarne la soglia.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In un forum di becchi ci sta anche trovare anche scrittori col mal di testa.
> E' come entrare in un bordello e pensare che puo' capitare di non trombarsi una vergine.
> Uno lo mette in conto prima di varcarne la soglia.


Forum di becchi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se ti sente Lothar...il montone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Rispondendo a Brunetta, è come se il culo gleil'avessero rotto a loro.
> 
> PARDON.


Questa è una metafora (non finissima) :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In un forum di becchi ci sta anche trovare anche scrittori col mal di testa.
> E' come entrare in un bordello e pensare che puo' capitare di non trombarsi una vergine.
> Uno lo mette in conto prima di varcarne la soglia.


E' questo il tuo problema? Quanto tempo fa sei stato tradito? Non ce ne vuoi parlare? :carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forum di becchi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



L'anglo-veneto e' un linguaggio forieri di mirabili paroloni    :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questo il tuo problema? Quanto tempo fa sei stato tradito? Non ce ne vuoi parlare? :carneval:


Non sei la prima che cerca di fare 'sta sortita.....oddio,chi puo' dirlo?
Forse anche le/gli  altre/i erano tuoi nick.
Spiacente,devo deluderti ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non sei la prima che cerca di fare 'sta sortita.....oddio,chi puo' dirlo?
> Forse anche le/gli  altre/i erano tuoi nick.
> Spiacente,devo deluderti ancora.


E tu saresti quello che capisce l'ironia? In effetti anche la logica non è il tuo forte.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu saresti quello che capisce l'ironia? In effetti anche la logica non è il tuo forte.



Ho sempre trovato stimolante certe sterili singolar tenzoni con certe acidone.....nessuno e' perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre trovato stimolante certe sterili singolar tenzoni con certe acidone.....nessuno e' perfetto


Io invece ti trovo noiosissimo. Tornerò a ignorarti.


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

E quindi per premio ti assegno i compiti per casa del fine settimana.
Prtova a guardarti la prima pagina di questa discussione.
Ci troverai degli spunti interessanti.

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...ista-anti-gay-si-uccide?p=1135577#post1135577


----------



## Eretteo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece ti trovo noiosissimo. Tornerò a ignorarti.



In realta' ti piace,ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei a contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?



No, non credo sia necessario andarsi a rileggere quello che ha scritto Ravenna. 

Ravenna è stata istintiva, e francamente le sue risposte mi sono piaciute perchè secondo me sincere e giuste nel contesto di chi entra viene attaccata etc... Alla faccia di chi parla di perbenismo etc, perchè per quanto si possa essere perbenisti, a volte un sano vaffanculo con contorno di tutto il resto può anche far bene. 

Poi se vogliamo fare la solita retorica che questo non si deve quello non si fa... bhe ricordo che nemmeno tradimento si dovrebbe fare. Magari ci facciamo un esame di coscienza e scendiamo dal pulpito, me compreso, perchè nei discorsi non mi esento mai.


----------



## tesla (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forum di becchi...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se ti sente Lothar...il montone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il montone ha le corna, mi risulta


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

signora maestra
che poi ci stava , volendo pure un congiuntivo.ad ogni modo concordo.mi è piaciuta la frase di jon che le ha parlato di libertà per lei ma anche per gli altri





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei *a *contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> signora maestra
> che poi ci stava , volendo pure un congiuntivo.ad ogni modo concordo.mi è piaciuta la frase di jon che le ha parlato di libertà per lei ma anche per gli altri



lA SO LA SO LA SOOOOOOOOO MINCHIA LA SO, "ABBIA! YUPPIHH!


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lA SO LA SO LA SOOOOOOOOO MINCHIA LA SO, "ABBIA! YUPPIHH!


si alza la mano, alunno ultimo


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei a contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?


Grazie, prima del tuo intervento mi sembrava che qui fosse normale dare della tr**a così come se niente fosse.
All'inizio ho risposto con gli stessi toni che mi sono stati rivolti, o per lo meno ci ho provato.
Ovviamente ho sbagliato, sia per le cose dette in sé (che poi davvero non vale la pena rispondere a certi utenti e ai loro insulti) sia perché così mi sono fatta portare allo stesso loro livello e poi battuta per volgarità.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si alza la mano, alunno ultimo



Certo che "alunno ultimo" madòò è tutto un dire!!  non ho speranze!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Grazie, prima del tuo intervento mi sembrava che qui fosse normale dare della tr**a così come se niente fosse.
> All'inizio ho risposto con gli stessi toni che mi sono stati rivolti, o per lo meno ci ho provato.
> Ovviamente ho sbagliato, sia per le cose dette in sé (che poi davvero non vale la pena rispondere a certi utenti e ai loro insulti) sia perché così mi sono fatta portare allo stesso loro livello e poi battuta per volgarità.



Appena possibile per farmi perdonare le porto un buon caffè siculo ed un dolce siculo, evito il cannolo che qua sono tutti maliziosi e mal pensanti. :rotfl:


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena possibile per farmi perdonare le porto un buon caffè siculo ed un dolce siculo, evito il cannolo che qua sono tutti maliziosi e mal pensanti. :rotfl:




ahahah, vabbé ma sempre senza secondi sensi a me il cannolo non piace!!!!ahahah pur essendo siciliana!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> ahahah, vabbé ma sempre senza secondi sensi a me il cannolo non piace!!!!ahahah pur essendo siciliana!


Santa Rosalia!! sentivo io qualcosa nell'aria vibrare!! ora capisco tutto. :rock:


Guarda che nella battuta che hai fatto potrei capire che non ti piace il cannolo siciliano, ma ti piace....... vabbhè va chiudiamo l'argomento sto quasi diventando rosso per la vergogna. 

Sugnu serio maritato e fedele..... ohh!! pare che mi stessi facendo io stesso la ramanzina


----------



## celafarò (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> mi sono appena iscritta su questo forum, dopo aver letto per svariate notti alcuni post, mentre cercavo su internet qualcosa che potesse aiutarmi a capire quello che mi sta succedendo (purtroppo, senza successo ... anzi, sono sempre più confusa).
> Sono fidanzata da 5 anni con un ragazzo conosciuto in università in triennale e di cui mi sono innamorata follemente! Lui si chiama I. e con lui ho vissuto la storia d'amore più bella della mia vita.
> Prima di conoscere lui uscivo da una relazione distruttiva con un altro ragazzo, durata anch'essa 5 anni. Con il mio ex in realtà l'amore era finito già dopo 4 anni, quando ho scoperto che mi aveva tradita; non sono riuscita a lasciarlo perché lui mi minacciava di uccidersi e abbiamo trascinato la nostra storia per un altro anno, periodo in cui ho cominciato ad odiarlo e a non sopportare più nemmeno di essere toccata da lui.
> ...


Situazione complessa!!!Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,appagare il proprio ego grazie alle avances e ai complimenti e,nel contempo,pretendere di tenersi accanto il brav'uomo degno di essere sposato!!!!
Unico consiglio che posso darti,pensaci bene perchè se malauguratamente dovesse anche solo scoprire una minima parte di quello che hai raccontato nel post,dubito fortemente che potrà più amarti.


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!! sentivo io qualcosa nell'aria vibrare!! ora capisco tutto. :rock:
> 
> 
> Guarda che nella battuta che hai fatto potrei capire che non ti piace il cannolo siciliano, ma ti piace....... vabbhè va chiudiamo l'argomento sto quasi diventando rosso per la vergogna.
> ...




Ahahha, ok allora mettiamola così ... non amo i dolci, odio lo zucchero ^_^ ahahah, ora non si può più trovare il doppio senso!!! spero!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravenna ha ragione. -Ha avuto risposte di una volgarità estrema e anche offensivi. Non è obbligatorio rispondere a tutti. Si può anche fare dell'ironia ma qui tanti hanno passato il segno. E' sì un forum in cui si è solo dei nick ma non credo che questo ci autorizzi a sfogare gli istinti esercitando la fantasia per trovare modi nuovi (o anche vecchi) per offendere. Un po' di autocritica non fa male.



quoto e se posso ti do un verde


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Situazione complessa!!!Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,appagare il proprio ego grazie alle avances e ai complimenti e,nel contempo,pretendere di tenersi accanto il brav'uomo degno di essere sposato!!!!
> Unico consiglio che posso darti,pensaci bene perchè se malauguratamente dovesse anche solo scoprire una minima parte di quello che hai raccontato nel post,dubito fortemente che potrà più amarti.



Infatti io non voglio tutto questo!
allora perché credi che abbia chiesto consigli qui?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ahahha, ok allora mettiamola così ... non amo i dolci, odio lo zucchero ^_^ ahahah, ora non si può più trovare il doppio senso!!! spero!



Ok mettiamola così.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei a contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?


Riquoto


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Situazione complessa!!!*Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,*appagare il proprio ego grazie alle avances e ai complimenti e,nel contempo,pretendere di tenersi accanto il brav'uomo degno di essere sposato!!!!
> Unico consiglio che posso darti,pensaci bene perchè se malauguratamente dovesse anche solo scoprire una minima parte di quello che hai raccontato nel post,dubito fortemente che potrà più amarti.



:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Infatti io non voglio tutto questo!
> allora perché credi che abbia chiesto consigli qui?



Mi sto chiedendo che cosa leggono. E se leggono gli parte subito la cecità temporanea


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Situazione complessa!!!Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,appagare il proprio ego grazie alle avances e ai complimenti e,nel contempo,pretendere di tenersi accanto il brav'uomo degno di essere sposato!!!!
> Unico consiglio che posso darti,pensaci bene perchè se malauguratamente dovesse anche solo scoprire una minima parte di quello che hai raccontato nel post,dubito fortemente che potrà più amarti.



Sono sempre stato convinto di una cosa, che da "giovani"  si deve far esperienza, anche sessuale. E' l'unica maniera per conoscersi e conoscere, e infine scegliere un partner se sarà quella la finalità che si vorrà.

Una cosa che però vorrei far capire ai giovani e che per quanto possa essere importante il sesso, l'egocentrismo di essere desiderati etc etc... questi non sono così importanti per la persona stessa, è importante stare bene con se stessi sapendo o credendo di sapere cosa si vuole, e esprimerlo a chi hai davanti. Tutto si affronta nel presente, tutto! e bisogna farlo con rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri. Sbagliare si può, perseverare no, far finta di nulla lo considero diabolico.


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo che cosa leggono. E se leggono gli parte subito la cecità temporanea



ahahaha, :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a volte anche quella permanente!!


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato convinto di una cosa, che da "giovani"  si deve far esperienza, anche sessuale. E' l'unica maniera per conoscersi e conoscere, e infine scegliere un partner se sarà quella la finalità che si vorrà.
> 
> Una cosa che però vorrei far capire ai giovani e che per quanto possa essere importante il sesso, l'egocentrismo di essere desiderati etc etc... questi non sono così importanti per la persona stessa, *è importante stare bene con se stessi sapendo o credendo di sapere cosa si vuole*, e esprimerlo a chi hai davanti. Tutto si affronta nel presente, tutto! e bisogna farlo con rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri. Sbagliare si può, perseverare no, far finta di nulla lo considero diabolico.


Vero ... sono alla ricerca proprio di questo


----------



## celafarò (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Infatti io non voglio tutto questo!
> allora perché credi che abbia chiesto consigli qui?


Non credo che tu sia in cerca di consigli.Da quanto racconti, non riesci a controllare i tuoi impulsi quando sei con l'altro,perchè saggi consigli elargiti da sconosciuti dovrebbero costituire un deterrente?!Credo tu abbia solo paura di affrontare le conseguenze perchè ne conosci la portata avendo vissuto un'esperienza analoga.Tu non vuoi che il tuo ragazzo provi per te quello che hai provato per il tuo ex traditore.


----------



## celafarò (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo che cosa leggono. E se leggono gli parte subito la cecità temporanea


A chi e cosa ti riferisci?!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Infatti io non voglio tutto questo!
> allora perché credi che abbia chiesto consigli qui?


Magari ti manca un po' di forza di volontà ... Solo quella... Prova e se l'imposizione  che ti imponi ( che bel  giuoco  di parole ) ti andrà stretta, non ami veramente I ... Che poi mica è reato non riuscire ad amare qualcuno come si vorrebbe


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

ma il tizio della palestra è africano?
o non ho capito niente?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> A chi e cosa ti riferisci?!


anche a te che hai scritto questo

_Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,_

cosa che non mi sembra di avere letto negli scritti di Ravenna.

magari la cieca sono io chi lo sa.

Ovviamente anche il resto della tua risposta mi ha lasciato un pò così.
Non ho, come la maggior parte, assolutamente letto Ravenna nel modo da te descritto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il tizio della palestra è africano?
> o non ho capito niente?



Oh Santa Rosalia... arrivò la razzista!! :calcio:

PS. ravenna tranquilla, con free scherziamo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il tizio della palestra è africano?
> o non ho capito niente?


No napulè.



:mrgreen:


si, è africano.
Ti ci metti anche tu a fare battute sulla nerchia nera?


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oh Santa Rosalia... arrivò la razzista!! :calcio:
> 
> PS. ravenna tranquilla, con free scherziamo.



volevo solo sapere se posso cantarle la tammuriata nira:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (25 Maggio 2013)

:mexican:





free ha detto:


> ma il tizio della palestra è africano?:mexican:
> o non ho capito niente?


Hai capito bene!


----------



## celafarò (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche a te che hai scritto questo
> 
> _Dev'essere difficile voler far sesso con svariati uomini,_
> 
> ...



Cara Tebe,mi spiace che ti manchi il senso dell'humor.La mia era solo ironia per sdrammatizzare il problema che attanaglia la nostra amica.Comunque, a prescindere da tutto,bisogna rispettare gli altri e le loro le opinioni evitando di insinuare la  "cecità" altrui.


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

ok, grazie pettegole:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;ZXMPryOrMhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXMPryOrMhs[/video]


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Cara Tebe,*mi spiace che ti manchi il senso dell'humor.*La mia era solo ironia per sdrammatizzare il problema che attanaglia la nostra amica.Comunque, a prescindere da tutto,dovresti avere maggior rispetto per gli altri e per le loro le opinioni evitando di insinuare la stupidità,ops la "cecità" altrui.



Non era humor.
Era una frecciata stronza e inutile.
E non ho parlato di stupidità ma di cecità temporanea.

Continui a non leggere cosa cv'è scritto.
Ma se ti senti stupida ok.
Io non l'ho pensato.


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Mi manca il senso dell'humor...


Ma vero?

:rotfl:


----------



## celafarò (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non era humor.
> Era una frecciata stronza e inutile.
> E non ho parlato di stupidità ma di cecità temporanea.
> 
> ...


Meglio sentirsi stupida che detentrice del sapere universale.Comunque rileggi bene il mio post!!!


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non era humor.
> Era una frecciata stronza e inutile.
> E non ho parlato di stupidità ma di cecità temporanea.
> 
> ...



ti sei seduta su un gatto??
o su 2:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> *Meglio sentirsi stupida che detentrice del sapere universale.*Comunque rileggi bene il mio post!!!



:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti sei seduta su un gatto??
> o su 2:mrgreen:



no, sono rilassatissima.:mrgreen:
Mi sto pure masturbando guarda.
Vuoi che ti mandi una foto?
:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, sono rilassatissima.:mrgreen:
> Mi sto pure masturbando guarda.
> Vuoi che ti mandi una foto?
> :mrgreen:



del gatto??
deduco che non hai fatto la ceretta:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> volevo solo sapere se posso cantarle la tammuriata nira:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ah ok!!



Comunque, Ravenna non ha tradito nel senso fisico del termine , in pratica non ha... copulato.

Da quello che mi sembra di capire di Ravenna, è che lei si sente viva ed apprezzata se qualcuno la corteggia o le fa capire....... alcune volte capita qualcuno che la corteggia etc.... entra nei suoi pensieri e zac scatta l'ormone! ma si ferma! pensa al suo attuale ragazzo e non sa che pesci pigliare ( uhm sto sorridendo, ma non è una battuta..) 

Può esser che Ravenna abbia voglia e desiderio di conoscenza? può essere che Ravenna abbia quegli istinti e quegli ormoni impazziti che la portano ad avere desiderio ma che non vuole esaudire perchè vuole essere fedela al suo ragazzo?

Quindi cosa deve fare? come si deve comportare? perchè ha questi istinti,desideri voglie.. etc etc... come li può soddisfare senza ledere ne a se stessa ne ad altri? etc etc etc.... 


Ho scritto cazzate? Boh!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> del gatto??
> deduco che non hai fatto la ceretta:rotfl:



deduci male mia cara....mi aspetta una settimana intensa.
Ceretta obbligatoria e global.


:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2013)

Mi manciavu un paninozzo ca meusa chinu ri limiuni! pipi! e n'antikkia ri formaggio! a panza s'arricriò a manciari e lieggiri.


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> volevo solo sapere se posso cantarle la tammuriata nira:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi manciavu un paninozzo ca meusa chinu ri limiuni! pipi! e n'antikkia ri formaggio! a panza s'arricriò a manciari e lieggiri.



soprattutto a lieggiri !!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, sono rilassatissima.:mrgreen:
> Mi sto pure masturbando guarda.
> Vuoi che ti mandi una foto?
> :mrgreen:


che tedio. non puoi masturbarti come tutte in dignitosa intimità ?
non è che sia una cosa poi così trasgressiva


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio. non puoi masturbarti come tutte in dignitosa intimità ?
> *non è che sia una cosa poi così trasgressiva*


Infatti.
Come mai la vedi trasgressiva?


----------



## Minerva (25 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Come mai la vedi trasgressiva?


ho detto trasgressiva?ops:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho detto trasgressiva?ops:mrgreen:



ti stai masturbando Min?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non credo sia necessario andarsi a rileggere quello che ha scritto Ravenna.
> 
> Ravenna è stata istintiva, e francamente le sue risposte mi sono piaciute perchè secondo me sincere e giuste nel contesto di chi entra viene attaccata etc... Alla faccia di chi parla di perbenismo etc, perchè per quanto si possa essere perbenisti, a volte un sano vaffanculo con contorno di tutto il resto può anche far bene.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo fare la solita retorica che questo non si deve quello non si fa... bhe ricordo che nemmeno tradimento si dovrebbe fare. Magari ci facciamo un esame di coscienza e scendiamo dal pulpito, me compreso, perchè nei discorsi non mi esento mai.


Un vaffa ogni tanto ci vuole. Credo si sia capito che non mi riferivo a quello.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> signora maestra
> che poi ci stava , volendo pure un congiuntivo.ad ogni modo concordo.mi è piaciuta la frase di jon che le ha parlato di libertà per lei ma anche per gli altri


Mi bocci?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Ho letto il primo post di Ravenna (ed è già stato impegnativo) poi ho letto qua e là. L'accanimento contro di lei è stato, per me, fuori da ogni logica. In quale modo lei *ha* contrattaccato non lo ricordo. Potrei andare a rileggere tutto ma cambierebbe il fatto che le sono state dette cose volgarissime e aggressive?


Per me va bene così  Lei *ha* contrattaccato (mi dicono) è un fatto, non un'ipotesi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

*Ravenna*

Ravenna tu stai con un ragazzo giusto secondo quali parametri? A me pare che sia il tuo migliore amico o anzi lo era perché non gli racconti delle tue emozioni. Devi avere il coraggio di riconoscere che questo ragazzo che trovi tanto giusto per il tuo futuro non lo è per il tuo presente e dubito che lo sarà per il futuro. Lascialo. Vivi quello che ti capita come è giusto da giovane ma non tradirlo. A volte si ha un'idea del futuro sbagliata che ci condiziona e ci fa vivere male il presente.


----------



## Ravenna (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravenna tu stai con un ragazzo giusto secondo quali parametri? A me pare che sia il tuo migliore amico o anzi lo era perché non gli racconti delle tue emozioni. Devi avere il coraggio di riconoscere che questo ragazzo che trovi tanto giusto per il tuo futuro non lo è per il tuo presente e dubito che lo sarà per il futuro. Lascialo. Vivi quello che ti capita come è giusto da giovane ma non tradirlo. A volte si ha un'idea del futuro sbagliata che ci condiziona e ci fa vivere male il presente.


Ciao, dopo tutti i discorsi fatti la mia decisione è stata di allontanare S, che probabilmente non è rimasto nemmeno sorpreso, dati tutti i miei dubbi e le mie "fughe". Basta ho messo un punto fermo e anche se per ora vivo mille dubbi su questa cosa sto mettendo tutta me stessa, perché stavolta il punto non diventi una virgola.
I. lo amo tanto, è vero non ci stiamo trovando proprio in questo periodo...ma voglio provare a vedere se la situazione migliorerà e ho capito che questo non può accadere se tra noi si mette qualcun altro.
Penso che passerà ancora del tempo e potrò capire se è davvero finita o se sta rinascendo...intanto sto riuscendo a prendermi dei miei spazi, come stasera per esempio...finalmente un po' sola, con i miei libri, i miei pensieri...e questo forum!!


----------



## emme76 (26 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao, dopo tutti i discorsi fatti la mia decisione è stata di allontanare S, che probabilmente non è rimasto nemmeno sorpreso, dati tutti i miei dubbi e le mie "fughe". Basta ho messo un punto fermo e anche se per ora vivo mille dubbi su questa cosa sto mettendo tutta me stessa, perché stavolta il punto non diventi una virgola.
> I. lo amo tanto, è vero non ci stiamo trovando proprio in questo periodo...ma voglio provare a vedere se la situazione migliorerà e ho capito che questo non può accadere se tra noi si mette qualcun altro.
> Penso che passerà ancora del tempo e potrò capire se è davvero finita o se sta rinascendo...intanto sto riuscendo a prendermi dei miei spazi, come stasera per esempio...finalmente un po' sola, con i miei libri, i miei pensieri...e questo forum!!



buon per te Ravenna...una curiosità: ma quale nome maschile inizia per I?
Ilario, Ignazio....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh tutti vogliamo tutto, allora te ne stai da sola e ogni cesso dell'autostrada è il tuo,libera di sdraiare camionisti magrebini a nastro,libera di strappare mutande ad ogni casellante superdotato.Ma la libertà non può e non deve essere menzogna!


Si vabbé... Nel forum dietro la tastiera tutti a schiena dritta integerrimi.
Poi la vita reale e ben altro e siamo rotti a qualsiasi meschinità e bassezza .


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Si vabbé... Nel forum dietro la tastiera tutti a schiena dritta integerrimi.
> Poi la vita reale e ben altro e siamo rotti a qualsiasi meschinità e bassezza .



Vero...
L'importante è sembrare...non essere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me va bene così  Lei *ha* contrattaccato (mi dicono) è un fatto, non un'ipotesi.


O madonna mia brunetta....!Ho scritto in maniera estremamente colorita quello che è il mio penisero,qui ogni giorno leggiamo di famiglie distrutte,di problemi seri,di figli che assistono a tradimenti più o meno gravi e adesso dovremmo star qui ad usar una scrittura forbita nei confronti di una donna che si comporta come una sedicenne,con il metro nella borsa ,confusa nel decidere davanti a quale cardellino finire a pecorina?Cazzo che problema serio brunetta!!!!!!E tralasciamo il fatto che è vero che questa bimbetta è stata provocata ma la sua reazione è stata di una volgarità estrema....!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O madonna mia brunetta....!Ho scritto in maniera estremamente colorita quello che è il mio penisero,qui ogni giorno leggiamo di famiglie distrutte,di problemi seri,di figli che assistono a tradimenti più o meno gravi e adesso dovremmo star qui ad usar una scrittura forbita nei confronti di una donna che si comporta come una sedicenne,con il metro nella borsa ,confusa nel decidere davanti a quale cardellino finire a pecorina?Cazzo che problema serio brunetta!!!!!!E tralasciamo il fatto che è vero che questa bimbetta è stata provocata ma la sua reazione è stata di una volgarità estrema....!


Come può essere stata più volgare mi incuriosisce. Mi costringi a leggere tutto? Non puoi, tu o un altro, darmi il link dal post?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me va bene così  Lei *ha* contrattaccato (mi dicono) è un fatto, non un'ipotesi.


non ci provare....tu stavi esprimendo un dubbio quindi era decisamente un 'ipotesi
il fatto che te lo abbiano detto non c'entra.
bocciata :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci provare....tu stavi esprimendo un dubbio quindi era decisamente un 'ipotesi
> il fatto che te lo abbiano detto non c'entra.
> bocciata :singleeye:


Non c'era dubbio. Peggio è non verificare che la tastiera abbia preso tutto.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'era dubbio. Peggio è non verificare che la tastiera abbia preso tutto.


se ci hai le tastiere che si magnano i congiuntivi come quelle di lothar che aggiungono gli accenti solo rimandata a settembre 
invece io come cagacazzi son sempre promossa:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci hai le tastiere che si magnano i congiuntivi come quelle di lothar che aggiungono gli accenti solo rimandata a settembre
> invece io come cagacazzi son sempre promossa:rotfl:


Mi riferivo all'h. Il congiuntivo lo uso quando ci vuole. Purtroppo c'è chi basta che vede un "che" e lo fa seguire da un congiuntivo anche quando non ci vuole o non ci vorrebbe :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo all'h. Il congiuntivo lo uso quando ci vuole. Purtroppo c'è chi paste che vede un "che" e lo fa seguire da un congiuntivo anche quando non ci vuole o non ci vorrebbe :mexican:


meglio abbondare ...è gratisss:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> buon per te Ravenna...una curiosità: ma quale nome maschile inizia per I?
> Ilario, Ignazio....


Igor Ivano Ivan Ismael Iacopo Innocenzo Isaia Indro Isacco Isidoro Ivo Ilario...


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

Ildebrando
con l'alabarda


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Igor Ivano Ivan Ismael Iacopo Innocenzo Isaia Indro Isacco Isidoro Ivo Ilario...


aspetti la cicogna e un maschietto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> aspetti la cicogna e un maschietto?


Se dovesse arrivarmi la cicogna adesso credo che fingerei di dimenticarmi che è specie protetta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio abbondare ...è gratisss:rotfl:


Vedi? Ho scritto paste invece di basta :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se dovesse arrivarmi la cicogna adesso credo che fingerei di dimenticarmi che è specie protetta.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se dovesse arrivarmi la cicogna adesso credo che fingerei di dimenticarmi che è specie protetta.


Ahahah
Questa me la segno...bellissima


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se dovesse arrivarmi la cicogna adesso credo che fingerei di dimenticarmi che è specie protetta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2013)

Ivano è il nome di un mio collega di Milano. Ah, Ivano Ivano Ivano, che lo piglia tutto voglioso nell'ano!!! Non ha mai gradito questa rima, ma non capisco il perchè!!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Igor Ivano Ivan Ismael Iacopo Innocenzo Isaia Indro Isacco Isidoro Ivo Ilario...


Invornizio, Invornito, Immondizio...Imene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invornizio, Invornito, Immondizio...Imene...


Imene credo sia da donna:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Imene credo sia da donna:mrgreen:


per un periodo..sempre più breve....secondo me le generazioni future nasceranno senza....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un vaffa ogni tanto ci vuole. Credo si sia capito che non mi riferivo a quello.



Certo che si, volevo soltanto mettere l'accento.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Ho scritto paste invece di basta :unhappy::carneval:


non è che ho sempre voglia di rompere le balle eh?
cosa volete da me , il sangue?


----------



## Ravenna (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Igor Ivano Ivan Ismael Iacopo Innocenzo Isaia Indro Isacco Isidoro Ivo Ilario...



ahahah!!! Uno a caso va benissimo, anche le lettere sono a caso


----------



## Ravenna (27 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> O madonna mia brunetta....!Ho scritto in maniera estremamente colorita quello che è il mio penisero,qui ogni giorno leggiamo di famiglie distrutte,di problemi seri,di figli che assistono a tradimenti più o meno gravi e adesso dovremmo star qui ad usar una scrittura forbita nei confronti di una donna che si comporta come una sedicenne,con il metro nella borsa ,confusa nel decidere davanti a quale cardellino finire a pecorina?Cazzo che problema serio brunetta!!!!!!E tralasciamo il fatto che è vero che questa bimbetta è stata provocata ma la sua reazione è stata di una volgarità estrema....!



Facciamo una statistica? per me vinci comunque tu, che oltre a essere imbattibile in volgarità scrivi anche porcate del tutto inventate. Forse sarò una bimbetta, ma il metro lo terrai tu in borsa vecchio saputo, non mi sono mai messa a fare confronti di alcun tipo mentre tu ti sei permesso di dire di me oscenità uniche, sei  anche razzista e qualunquista perché ti sei messo a fare confronti ipotetici di "cazzi" solo perché ho detto che S è nero!! Io non ho idea di come ce l'abbia, forse un'idea ce l'avrai tu che sicuramente sei molto più esperto di me su quest argomento.
Come sempre è stato un (dis)piacere avere a che fare con te  :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che ho sempre voglia di rompere le balle eh?
> cosa volete da me , il sangue?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (27 Maggio 2013)

c'è anche il nome "Incornato" che fa al caso nostro


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che *ho* sempre voglia di rompere le balle eh?
> cosa volete da me , il sangue?




ma non era abbia
l'eterna maledizione del congiuntivo :sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per un periodo..sempre più breve....secondo me le generazioni future nasceranno senza....:rotfl:


Dio lo volesse.
Rompe solo i coglioni e non ha la minima utilità.
Non si capisce come non sia stato un tratto recessivo come la fottuta coda.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> c'è anche il nome "Incornato" che fa al caso nostro


Anche Immolato.
Giuro che c'è un parente ottuagenario di Mattia che si chiama Immolato.
Non ci volevo credere.
Essì che avevo già conosciuto Crociffissa e Maria Catena...


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2013)

E la cosa incredibile che hanno osato allargare leggermente gli occhi, in un lieve stupore, quando ho detto il mio.
Che ho un nome antico e bellissimo. (_per sul_ serio. Ho anche il nome egocentrico. Che ovviamente mi piace un casino anche se mi ha reso la vita un p' difficoltosa da piccola)

:blank:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E la cosa incredibile che hanno osato allargare leggermente gli occhi, in un lieve stupore, quando ho detto il mio.
> Che ho un nome antico e bellissimo. (_per sul_ serio. Ho anche il nome egocentrico. Che ovviamente mi piace un casino anche se mi ha reso la vita un p' difficoltosa da piccola)
> 
> :blank:


te lo abbiamo chiesto noi?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo abbiamo chiesto noi?


Ma che è mò sto picco d'acidità?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è mò sto picco d'acidità?


mi è nata una nuova ruga: priscilla


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è nata una nuova ruga: priscilla


Quella un po' drag queen.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella un po' drag queen.


le mie rughe sono tutte per bene, non ti permetto!


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le mie rughe sono tutte per bene, non ti permetto!


le drag queen , lavorano e pagano le tasse.
sone le rughe della Santanchè che paghi tu...(ovviamente con la diaria).


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le drag queen , lavorano e pagano le tasse.
> sone le rughe della Santanchè che paghi tu...(ovviamente con la diaria).


ma potrò avere le rughe che mi pare...non ci stodentro:singleeye:


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma potrò avere le rughe che mi pare...non ci stodentro:singleeye:


Chagall con due "l", please.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Chagall con due "l", please.


Controllato meglio. Chiedo venia.

Avevo paura che le rughe avessero contagiato pure il cervello.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma potrò avere le rughe che mi pare...non ci stodentro:singleeye:


...ognuno ha le rughe che si merita!
sembra siano lo specchio della nostra umanità.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ognuno ha le rughe che si merita!
> *sembra siano lo specchio della nostra umanità*.


Tacche della vecchiaia. L'importante è che donino.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ognuno ha le rughe che si merita!
> sembra siano lo specchio della nostra umanità.


sono segni di vita , c'è il nostro codice a barre .vedrò di trattarle con cura


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono segni di vita , c'è il nostro codice a barre .vedrò di trattarle con cura


Un uomo senza rughe non è ancora un uomo. Mi auguro valga anche per la donna.


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E la cosa incredibile che hanno osato allargare leggermente gli occhi, in un lieve stupore, quando ho detto il mio.
> Che ho un nome antico e bellissimo. (_per sul_ serio. Ho anche il nome egocentrico. Che ovviamente mi piace un casino anche se mi ha reso la vita un p' difficoltosa da piccola)
> 
> :blank:



idem, quoto


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è nata una nuova ruga: *priscilla*



ogni tanto chiamo il mio cane priscilla!:rotfl:
e lei si gira pure:singleeye:


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un uomo senza rughe non è ancora un uomo. Mi auguro valga anche per la donna.


Ho paura che non sia la stessa cosa per entrambi.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ho paura che non sia la stessa cosa per entrambi.


...potere del comsumismo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ho paura che non sia la stessa cosa per entrambi.


Sin da giovanissima trovavo molto erotiche le pieghe naso-labiali negli uomini. Ora si fanno iniezioni per toglierle.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Facciamo una statistica? per me vinci comunque tu, che oltre a essere imbattibile in volgarità scrivi anche porcate del tutto inventate. Forse sarò una bimbetta, ma il metro lo terrai tu in borsa vecchio saputo, non mi sono mai messa a fare confronti di alcun tipo mentre tu ti sei permesso di dire di me oscenità uniche,* sei  anche razzista e qualunquista perché ti sei messo a fare confronti ipotetici di "cazzi" solo perché ho detto che S è nero*!! Io non ho idea di come ce l'abbia, forse un'idea ce l'avrai tu che sicuramente sei molto più esperto di me su quest argomento.
> Come sempre è stato un (dis)piacere avere a che fare con te  :unhappy:



non credo proprio che Oscuro abbia scritto per "amore di razzismo"!
è stato solo un tocco folkloristico, secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io penso solo che la cravatta che stringe al collo prima ancora di essere indossata alla lunga... uno se la toglie. A meno che non ti piaccia quella sensazione di soffocamento. I gusti sono gusti, per carità.
> Però... una cosa che vorrei dire a Ravenna, proprio come fosse mia figlia, è questa:
> il matrimonio è tante cose, perchè si parte per condividere una vita: gioie, dolori e tanta, tanta fatica per affrontare il quotidiano.
> Per questo in una coppia, secondo me, ci deve essere anche quella parte che compensa tutta quella fatica:
> ...


Quoto:up:.
Non avevo letto tutto e, cercando la volgarità, ho trovato invece il post di Ravenna in cui dice che ha bisogno di non sentirsi obbligata a stare sempre con I. Io lo trovo un segno importantissimo che ha preso la decisione sbagliata. Ovvio non quella di non tradire ma quella di restare con I. Si deve stare insieme perché si ha voglia e desiderio di farlo, se ci si sente obbligate, meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco.
> Cioè, capisco ma rimango sbalordita lo stesso.
> Non sbalordita, perchè capita spessissimo ma cmq...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


Non trovo il post di Nau. Per la proprietà transitiva quoto te.
:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Maggio 2013)

Ravenna ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> 
> Mi dispiace per questo mio primo post così lungo e tedioso....io non ho mai parlato a nessuno di tutto questo...sto troppo male, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti ... ho bisogno di capire come fare per reprimere la parte di me che tanto odio, per chiudere definitivamente con S. e non desiderarlo più...non posso nemmeno cambiare palestra, come dovrei spiegarlo poi a I.?


Ciao Ravenna!

Permettimi di pensare a te come una provincia confinante e non come una ragazza confusa e felice, non tanto perchè mi sia più cara la sede dell'esarcato che una palestrata prefedifraga, quanto piuttosto perchè mi sono sempre piaciuti i mosaici, in quanto insiemi di pezzetti monocromatici che visti nell'isieme sono ben più di quanto rappresentano singolarmente, un po' come il pointillisme di Seurat, poverino anche lui, morto così giovane...

La tua relazione con Q. è difficile perchè mentre pensi a Z. sei costretta ad ascoltare le paturnie di K. che sparla di Y. che ha fatto un figlio con H. mentre in realtà amava W.
Cioè, è tutta una questione di incognite.
Ed hai mai notato che in notazione algebrica le ultime lettere dell'alfabeto, le più antipatiche e bavose, sono sempre usate come incognite, mentre le prime, paciose e simpatiche, sono dei meravigliosi coefficienti noti?
Un po' come a voler significare che le ultime cose sono sempre le più oscure e rompiscatole, che si vengono a scoprire -forse e se tutto va bene- solamente alla fine e dopo lungo tedio e molteplici errori.
La stessa cosa, e forse anche peggio, accade nelle relazioni umane, tipo quelle che si hanno nelle palestre con forestieri ambiti e fascinosi, i quali fungono sempre da incognita, in opposizione agli usuali A, B, C... che appestano l'inizio delle equazioni od anche solo il divano di casa.
Io non credo che tu sia una troia, almeno non più di quanto tu ti ci dovresti sentire se la pensassi come la penso io di quelle che fanno quello che fai tu, ma un'algebrista, un'algebrista booleana per giunta!
Quindi la tua risoluzione è più facile e meno complicata, avendo tu da lavorare solo con zero e uno, tutto o niente, bianco o nero...

Ciao!


----------



## Eretteo (28 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Ravenna!
> 
> Permettimi di pensare a te come una provincia confinante e non come una ragazza confusa e felice, non tanto perchè mi sia più cara la sede dell'esarcato che una palestrata prefedifraga, quanto piuttosto perchè mi sono sempre piaciuti i mosaici, in quanto insiemi di pezzetti monocromatici che visti nell'isieme sono ben più di quanto rappresentano singolarmente, un po' come il pointillisme di Seurat, poverino anche lui, morto così giovane...
> 
> ...



Sei il solito incantatore di serpenti;mi fai un giro della morte sull'ottovolante del parco giochi ravennate ed invece stai sospirando cogitando i fasti antichi della fu porta per l'impero romano d'oriente.....mi  rimandi al povero Conte di Vignola,che quel beccaccione del Duca d'Este lo fece Marchese solo per invitarlo a palazzo,farlo accoppare ed incamerarne domìni e baiocchi,colo  solo risultato di veder comunque finire il ducato 20 anni dopo quando la sorella lo cedette a quei frocioni dei pretacci,e comunque la sorella l'aveva smollata al povero Ercole Contrari,e invece lui a vita si dovette accontentare di lascive popolane e sifilitiche cortigiane......sarebbe bastato barattare le zanzare col le ciliegie,le  giarrettiere con gli ombrelloni da spiaggia e le anguille con i merluzzi....e invece niente,quella miope e stolida logica del tanto peggio tanto meglio ancora una volta la fece da padrone.
Perche' secondo alcune menti ottenebrate,piu' glandi ci sono  e meglio e'......ma certi ragionamenti son validi solo se le naturali inclinazioni van messe a frutto e a cottimo,e invece in certi forum beccheschi si inneggia allo spreco ed alla dilapidazione di patrimoni inusitati ed irripetibili.
E questo e' francamente inaccettabile,oltreche' ecologicamente insostenibile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> le drag queen , lavorano e pagano le tasse.
> sone le rughe della Santanchè che paghi tu...(ovviamente con la diaria).


ah, spider ...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Ok*



Ravenna ha detto:


> Facciamo una statistica? per me vinci comunque tu, che oltre a essere imbattibile in volgarità scrivi anche porcate del tutto inventate. Forse sarò una bimbetta, ma il metro lo terrai tu in borsa vecchio saputo, non mi sono mai messa a fare confronti di alcun tipo mentre tu ti sei permesso di dire di me oscenità uniche, sei anche razzista e qualunquista perché ti sei messo a fare confronti ipotetici di "cazzi" solo perché ho detto che S è nero!! Io non ho idea di come ce l'abbia, forse un'idea ce l'avrai tu che sicuramente sei molto più esperto di me su quest argomento.
> Come sempre è stato un (dis)piacere avere a che fare con te :unhappy:


Hai scritto la prima cosa sensata.Si, sono razzista,razzista con le persone come te,vacue e fatue,voli pindarici e uno stato metale imbelle ed egoistico.Non ho inventato nulla,ho solo pennellato con il mio tocco d'autore la tua vita idiota!Mi hai dato del "rottoinculo" mostrando la volgarità che spesso si cela dietro le persone arroganti e suppontenti.A bella, senza troppi giri di parole,per l'età che hai dimostro un stupidità fuori dal comune,ti ho dedicato fin troppo tempo,ti lascio ai fenomeni del forum per altre disquisizioni su cardellini bianchi rosa e neri.:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto la prima cosa sensata.Si, sono razzista,razzista con le persone come te,vacue e fatue,voli pindarici e uno stato metale imbelle ed egoistico.Non ho inventato nulla,ho solo pennellato con il mio tocco d'autore la tua vita idiota!Mi hai dato del "rottoinculo" mostrando la volgarità che spesso si cela dietro le persone arroganti e suppontenti.A bella, senza troppi giri di parole,per l'età che hai dimostro un stupidità fuori dal comune,ti ho dedicato fin troppo tempo,ti lascio ai fenomeni del forum per altre disquisizioni su cardellini bianchi rosa e neri.:unhappy:



W il Palermo!


----------



## Ravenna (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai scritto la prima cosa sensata.Si, sono razzista,razzista con le persone come te,vacue e fatue,voli pindarici e uno stato metale imbelle ed egoistico.Non ho inventato nulla,ho solo pennellato con il mio tocco d'autore la tua vita idiota!Mi hai dato del "rottoinculo" mostrando la volgarità che spesso si cela dietro le persone arroganti e suppontenti.A bella, senza troppi giri di parole,per l'età che hai dimostro un stupidità fuori dal comune,ti ho dedicato fin troppo tempo,ti lascio ai fenomeni del forum per altre disquisizioni su cardellini bianchi rosa e neri.:unhappy:


La tua stupidità mi fa ridere davvero, ti sei offeso per una parola volgare riferita a te dopo mille porcate da scaricatore di porto e infamie che tu hai scritto di me. Fa male sentirsi insultati? cos'è, per la prima volta hai provato quello che di solito fai tu? Quanto sei inutile. Continua pure a dire ciò che vuoi, tanto non esisti, sei niente. Anche io sono razzista con gli omuncoli come te, che hanno bisogno di insultare per vivere! Che schifo, provo solo disgusto. Pensa alla tua di stupidità fuori dal comune e poi...dedicato fin troppo tempo? ma chi ti ha mai interpellato?


----------

